# ZebraLight H50 - impressions thread



## Oddjob

I got a PM today that they will be shipping upon paypal receipt so rather than cluttering up old threads I thought I would start this thread. Post your first impression, issues, opinions, likes and dislikes here when you get yours.


----------



## BlackDecker

George sent me a PM and said their internet connection was taken out by an earthquake. Hoping all is well there and they get their site up soon.


----------



## paulr

deleted


----------



## gunga

I just wanted to chime in.

I've picked up the first ever Zebralight Q5 from George in Shanghai.

I'm impressed with the build quality but just as impressed with the though put into every detail by George. Kudos!

Some intial info:

- The levels are well spread out. The low being good for night adapted vision and close up work. I found medium useful for most tasks and high was a great even flood. Very impressive.

- The light is as advertised: all flood. Great for task lighting and also for indoor use. It's pretty good for trail type use, but a bit diffuse for aggressive trail use. Don't expect to use it on a bike or on skis. It's a great reading lamp too.

- The GID brackets are pretty cool. The GID rings I get here on CPF are fun but dim very fast. The GID material used on these brackets stays usefully bright. I was able to easily find the headlamp several hours later in the dark. Good stuff. They are also made of high grade silicon (used in keypads for Taxi dispatch units) and have a slick anti-dust coating.

- The lense over the cree is very exposed. Could be prone to scratching and it's pretty easy to accidentally plant a fingerprint on it. I'm a bit worried about this part.

- The anti-glare shield is a silicone cover and works quite well. I think it should be left on the light as it does not hurt the beam and adds a degree of protection to the light and makes it easy to find the business end by feel.

- The lamp is light and feels pretty weightless on the head.

- The twist switch is very stiff. It's water proof, but the double o-rings make it a bit tough to turn. Removing 1 o-ring did not help.

- The switch uses a spring inside like a Fenix L0D, so no battery denting.

- The light came well finished with lube on the o-ring, but like all lights, benefits from a clean and lube before use.

No battery runtime tests from me, I'm still in Asia till October. I just thought I'd let everyone know initial impressions.


Overall, I like this light. If you want a thrower, look elsewhere, but for a great, versatile, high efficency floody headlamp with cree and 1 AA, you've got it.


The thought that went into the details is impressive. I guess this "first impression" is more detailed than I thought.

In any case, enjoy your lights when you get them! I'm liking mine so far!

:twothumbs


----------



## shakeylegs

Spectacular! 

Thanks gunga and thanks george!


----------



## BlackDecker

Thanks for the write-up, gunga! I have my paypal in to George and am looking forward to getting my Q5 Zebralight.

I plan on taking it on a weeklong backpacking trip at the bottom of the Grand Canyon. With no moon and no light pollution in the area, it should be a perfect place to test the Zebralight.


----------



## swxb12

Thanks for taking the time to post some thoughtful impressions, Gunga. Any chance you can take a few pictures?


----------



## PeLu

gunga said:


> The twist switch is very stiff.


 If you are willing to modify your light, you could add a cable tie in the center (and therefore drill two holes into the bracket) to add friction where you need it. 
One hand operation will be a big benefit for me. I'm shure we find an easy way to manage it.


----------



## BlackDecker

As soon as I get mine, I'll update this thread w/pics.


----------



## Daniel_sk

I am waiting for my Zebralight - will post more when I get it, I am planning to write a review for Czech/Slovak websites.

Actual pictures of the production model from George (ZebraLight), if someone missed them in the Zebralight Summary thread:


----------



## serious sam

Daniel_sk said:


> I am waiting for my Zebralight - will post more when I get it, I am planning to write a review for Czech/Slovak websites.
> 
> Actual pictures of the production model from George (ZebraLight), if someone missed them in the Zebralight Summary thread:


 
Those are so CUTE!  actually I couldn't view those pics on the zebralight summary/review on the other post. This is the first pic i saw on a zebralight! :twothumbs uh oh! Must.... get.... one.... for... my.... self....


----------



## jirik_cz

I'm looking forward for your review Daniel :thumbsup:

BTW what is the black part on the third image? Is it for head protection?


----------



## Daniel_sk

jirik_cz said:


> BTW what is the black part on the third image? Is it for head protection?


That's an "Anti-glare device". It's purpose is to make the beam angle more narrow, good for people with glasses (which would reflect the light). I also read complaints from people that use the Petzl eLite+, it doesn't have anything like this and a part of the beam is shining right on your nose - quite annoying .
It will also protect the lens from scratches - that's a side effect of this good design.


----------



## KeyGrip

Daniel_sk: How do you like the GID bracket?


----------



## Daniel_sk

KeyGrip said:


> Daniel_sk: How do you like the GID bracket?


I haven't received my Zebralight yet. The pictures are made by Zebralight. Gunga described it as high quality GID material that stays bright for hours.
I personally think that it's a good idea for most people, so you can find the headlamp faster in the dark - but some people might prefer a non-GID version -if you just want to turn off the headlamp and don't want to be seen. This is why I would welcome a non-GID option...(well at least the clip isn't GID).


----------



## gunga

Wow, I'm getting famous.

Cool.

:twothumbs

Sorry folks, will not have time to take pix or such, but in any case, George has posted new pics already!

OKay, I took the Zebra on a Summit climb to Mt. Kinabalu today. I must say, it is not designed for this. 

The light lasted about 1.5 hours in near freezing temps on high with a 2000 mah Eneloop. That is pretty much as expected so that is fine. Actually, when the battery was too low, it switched to medium only mode. I did not test further at this point as I needed high mode so did a field battery replacement (went fine, kept the light on my head the whole time).

The beam is a near bare bulb (more accurately bare LED) pattern, so is too diffuse for use climbing and scrambling in the dark. It was okay for the pitch black trail, but the beam was still a bit too diffuse for me.

I will have to compare it to my Seouled EOS with stippled reflector when I get home and comment.

I still think this is a great headlamp for the following uses:

- basic camping use, rummaging in a tent, pack.
- around the house and most indoor use.
- reading.

I do not think it is suitable for any real heavy trail use as the light is too diffuse and flat, even on high. If you want to wander the trails at night route finding with this light, you will likely not be happy.

I cannot comment on campground use yet, but I will be trekking in Thailand in about 10 days so can provide more feedback at that time.

I would suggest perhaps a more "wall of light" beam, but I'm unsure it's possible in such a compact design. I will consult with George and submit a complete summary/review in early October when I return.

Note: Beamshots are pretty tough to do for a bare bulb...




Also, I think the switch will loosen up with use and I will switch to my traditional superlube when I get home. This is not likely to be a real problem.

2 things that would make this light completely unbeatable:

- more "wall of light" beam.
- clicky switch (reverse would be best for mode changes).

Other features would be awesome but I will limit my comments to those 2 for the moment.

One more thing I forgot. If you do white wall hunting with the Zebra, you will notice a strange square grid pattern of lines on the wall. I contacted George about this. It is known and a function of the Cree LED. While this is a bit disconcerting and weird, I only noticed it when I was white wall hunting.

I have not noticed this in real world use (including reading). I will keep an eye put for this and comment as needed.

Hmmmm, I'm giving away all my my review secrets early! Enjoy folks. 

:naughty:


----------



## Daniel_sk

Thank you Gunga for the news. 

I don't do climbing so I expect it will be more than OK for me. I use my Tikka XP with a diffuser all the time on low or medium (which is not much light, because it's an old Luxeon LED) and it's sufficient for me, so Zebralight will be an improvent over the Tikka XP for me. 
I think it's good to bring a flashlight if you need to spot a trail further away. That's why I am going to carry a SF A2 along with the Zebralight.


----------



## gunga

Sounds good Daniel.

The Zebra could be perfect for you. I don't have the clip yet, but will likely be testing it in October.

I just can't get over how good the GID is. I left it in the light for a little while (it can also be charged with the headlamp) and it is still quite visible 5 hours later.

Other note, I recommend using the anti-glare device at all times as it provides some protection for the lense and does not hurt the beam.

Also, when placing the lamp in a pocket etc, just turn it so the lense faces the bracket and it's protected.

The light spins a bit too readily in the bracket for my tastes, but I don't think it will ever spin by accident in use (unless you bump it firmly). Also, if the bracket was tighter, it might make it too hard to remove the light from the bracket.


----------



## BlackDecker

Daniel_sk said:


> Thank you Gunga for the news.
> 
> I don't do climbing so I expect it will be more than OK for me. I use my Tikka XP with a diffuser all the time on low or medium (which is not much light, because it's an old Luxeon LED) and it's sufficient for me, so Zebralight will be an improvent over the Tikka XP for me.
> I think it's good to bring a flashlight if you need to spot a trail further away. That's why I am going to carry a SF A2 along with the Zebralight.



Daniel - sounds alot like the usage I experience... I too have a Tikka XP and use the diffuser a lot, but the light output pales in comparison to the Rayovac Sportsman Extreme I picked up at Wal-Mart a few months ago. The bad thing about the Rayovac is only one light level, so it burns through a AA Sanyo Eneloop in 1.5 to 2 hours.

I carry a Fenix L2D-CE if I want a bit more light throw. I'm planning on taking the Zebralight along with my Fenix on my Grand Canyon backpacking trip in Oct. At the bottom of the Grand Canyon, there is very little light pollution in the nighttime sky, as the nearest large city is Las Vegas which is over 150 miles away. I will bring along a Inova X1 (ver 2) for the extremely long runtime it offers.


----------



## PeLu

The people who have already got them are impressed, too.



gunga said:


> The beam is a near bare bulb (more accurately bare LED) pattern, so is too diffuse for use climbing and scrambling in the dark. It was okay for the pitch black trail, but the beam was still a bit too diffuse for me.
> ....
> I do not think it is suitable for any real heavy trail use as the light is too diffuse and flat, even on high.


As I wrote several times, a flood beam is very good for climbing and walking in the dark. That is (one of the reasons) why carbide lights were so popular for such a long time for cavers. Of course, there are cases were you have to look for a trail in the distance. 



> The light spins a bit too readily in the bracket for my tastes, but I don't think it will ever spin by accident in use (unless you bump it firmly).


 Very unlikely that it spins, as there is almost no momentum. It's center of gravity is very, very close to the pivot point.


----------



## Grubbster

I am looking forward to getting this soon as I am going camping next weekend to Mammoth Cave. Unfortunately they do not like you to use lights on the cave tours they give. I should be able to give it a test while camping though. I hope it arrives by then.


----------



## gunga

PeLu said:


> The people who have already got them are impressed, too.
> 
> As I wrote several times, a flood beam is very good for climbing and walking in the dark. That is (one of the reasons) why carbide lights were so popular for such a long time for cavers. Of course, there are cases were you have to look for a trail in the distance.
> 
> Very unlikely that it spins, as there is almost no momentum. It's center of gravity is very, very close to the pivot point.


 
All I know is that I was scrambling up and down rock faces at 2-5 AM and I found I wished for a bit of a less diffuse beam. I would gladly give up a bit of the flood for a more concentrated beam.

The flood is pretty wild, it practically fills your field of view so everything is lit, even in your peripheral vision. 

I took a bit of a tumble off a rock ridge and found I was falling into darkness. That was one of the moments where I wanted less flood.

Yes, I know the light will never spin due to momentum. I just prefer the tube to be a little snugger in the bracket.

I'm actually stating my preferences and impressions, not all unbendable facts, just my preferences and obrservations based on use and consulting with George. 

BTW, one thing that impresses me about Zebralight in general: It fulfills it's promises.

No pre-buys, no "specs will change drastically when we deliver", no waiting forever. 

All that I have stated is exactly as advertised by Zebra. What they state is what they delivered. I will certainly check out more of their stuff in the future...


----------



## Hodsta

I am really looking forward to recieving mine.

Gunga :thumbsup: for very useful and balanced view of the lights capabilities.

Pointing out just when the light may not work for you in certain circumstances allows others to identify where it may work for them and vice versa.

Thanks many

Hodsta


----------



## f22shift

maybe they should've put some kind of projection lens on normally and then put a diffusor lens on the light hood so the user can choose the suitable beam pattern.


----------



## PeLu

f22shift said:


> maybe they should've put some kind of projection lens on normally and then put a diffusor lens on the light hood


 There are already so many headlights with a 'focused' beam on the market. 

BTW, I had a phone call today with a person who already got his and he told me that he is impressed by the anti-glare device as he is wearing glasses.


----------



## BlackDecker

I was hoping mine would be in the mail today, but not yet. I too have been looking for a headlamp without a focused beam/diffuser. The Zebralight looks perfect for that need.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

BlackDecker said:


> I was hoping mine would be in the mail today, but not yet. I too have been looking for a headlamp without a focused beam that requires a diffuser. The Zebralight looks perfect for that need.


 

I was also standing guard at my letterbox this morning, hoping that the postie would have something nice for me...no such luck...it will probably Monday now, really looking forward to this neat little light though, it will be my first headlamp. :twothumbs


CFU


----------



## BlackDecker

Anyone received their Zebralight yet?


----------



## DM51

gunga said:


> Wow, I'm getting famous.


Deservedly so, too. Your review and comments are extremely helpful - thanks.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

> *BlackDecker...*
> 
> Anyone received their Zebralight yet?




No joy in the UK. 


CFU


----------



## Brum

The P4 Zebra is in stock according to their website. I got receipt #6... :twothumbs

In about a week the Apex will be on Ebay. :thumbsup:


----------



## PeLu

BlackDecker said:


> Anyone received their Zebralight yet?


Yes, I talked to two people having one.


----------



## BlackDecker

Brum said:


> The P4 Zebra is in stock according to their website. I got receipt #6... :twothumbs
> 
> In about a week the Apex will be on Ebay. :thumbsup:



lol... my Rayovac Sportsman Extreme will most likely end up in my Toyota's glove compartment very soon after I receive the Zebralight. 

Good to hear their website is up and taking orders. I bet the orders will begin rolling in once us early-adopters write in about our experiences with this headlamp.


----------



## mx125

Brum said:


> The P4 Zebra is in stock according to their website. I got receipt #6... :twothumbs
> 
> In about a week the Apex will be on Ebay. :thumbsup:


 
I just placed my order and got order num 6 as well. Hmm. 

Do we know how soon the "in stock" items ship?


----------



## photonhoer

This thread is about impressions of the Zebralight, i.e., posts from people who have received their lights and have a basis for offering information on how they work.

So far only one person has handled and posted about the light.

Could we please keep the posts ON TOPIC? Thanks


----------



## mx125

photonhoer said:


> This thread is about impressions of the Zebralight, i.e., posts from people who have received their lights and have a basis for offering information on how they work.
> 
> So far only one person has handled and posted about the light.
> 
> Could we please keep the posts ON TOPIC? Thanks


 
For a brand new untested company and product such as ZL, I think all impressions and experiences of Zebralight are relevent . .at least until there is a base level of tangibility. As you said, only one person reports having handled the light. If that's true, other potential buyers are hanging on the words of others who took the plunge and will report that they actually exist and ship.


----------



## MorpheusT1

Does anyone know which way the lights were sent..?
Hopefully not Ground shipping :candle:


----------



## jirik_cz

MorpheusT1 said:


> Does anyone know which way the lights were sent..?
> Hopefully not Ground shipping :candle:



Airmail.

http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=shippinginfo


----------



## shakeylegs

Mine arrived today! Can't wait for tonight. 
Playing with it I notice that the tailcap twists easily and light progresses from dim to medium then high. Switching to high, mine exhibits the flash that we've seen on some fenix lights. No biggie, but at first startling. 

Construction seems very good, but I had some initial concern about the design of the clip and shield. the shield protects both left and right sides but not top, so the light hanging from a shirt pocket for instance may catch you in the eyes. The clip will hold well on something thick like a baseball cap brim, but is not tight enough for a meaningful hold on thin material - shirt pocket again. Pants pocket provides a bit more thickness and decent hold. The shield fits snugly under the clip wires but the two in combination limit the angle at which the light can be turned within the clip sleeve. This concerned me as I was thinking of using the zebra with clip - sans headband - as a headlamp on a cap brim. What I've found is by clipping the light UNDER the brim, I can twist the zebra forward just enough that the shield keeps the light out of my eyes. So again, no biggie.

On the whole and until tonight, me like it.

Fire Good


----------



## MorpheusT1

jirik_cz said:


> Airmail.
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=shippinginfo




Thanks 

I`ll go watch the mailbox


----------



## shakeylegs

OK, here are some beamshots. Please note that the LOD and Zebra have fresh e2's while the liteflux has a fresh alkaline.
Left LOD 100 rebel (high) - right LF2 (100%) four feet from white wall





Next, Zebralight on high, same 4 foot distance




LOD Rebel 100 (high) 8' from potted plant, 14' from fence. Camera is 15" above the ground.




LF2 (100%) 8' from potted plant, 14' from fence.




Now, the Zebralight 8' from potted plant, 14' from fence.





Am I in love with that flood? 

Here's the LF2 with the e2 installed, on max, same 8' to pot, 14' to fence. Much better:


----------



## BlackDecker

Awesome flood! Thanks for teasing us some with the beam shots of the Zebralight.

As soon as I get mine, I plan on comparison beam shots between the Zebralight and the Rayovac Sportsman's Extreme which is probably the brightest, floodiest headlamp I have. Not to mention the only other 1AA headlamp I own.


----------



## swxb12

shakeylegs, thank you for the beamshots.


----------



## Daniel_sk

shakeylegs - you are lucky, I haven't received mine yet. Hopefully it will get here before weekend (school begins again :mecry. 
Thank you for the review and beamshots.


----------



## softfeel

I received mine earlier today. Fit and finish is great, much better than most Chinese manufactures. Mine flash once when I turn it on to the high level. Is this normal?

shakeylegs have already posted beamshots so here are some shots of the headlamp itself

_ Thumbnails, please click on them to enlarge_


 


 




Images are free for everyone to use as they wish


----------



## Grubbster

Wow, thanks for those pictures. Especially the size comparison! It looks smaller than I thought it would (that's a good thing).


----------



## swxb12

Grubbster said:


> Wow, thanks for those pictures. Especially the size comparison! It looks smaller than I thought it would (that's a good thing).



x2...that is super compact for AA form factor. :thumbsup:


----------



## supes

Great beamshots, shakeylegs! Which LF2 do you have, Cree or Seoul?

Dangit, this looks like another light I "need." Smaller then a AAA light too?! Amazing.


----------



## shakeylegs

supes,
Thanks for asking - I should have clarified - it is the LF2 seoul.


----------



## gunga

A quick reply. The flash when switching to high is normal.


----------



## greenstuffs

The design is very clever, the best so far in a flood light, the postman has not been good to me today i hope tomorrow shows up.


----------



## PeLu

greenstuffs said:


> The design is very clever, the best so far in a flood light,


Yes it is. Low is enough for me to do all household tasks and also for reading, of course. I've put a small wire around the holder to make one hand operation possible. This works nicely.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

Just got my H50-Q5 - Very nice package for the price, I can't wait until sundown to give this thing some real testing, but my initial impressions are that it is a great little set up!!! :rock:

Thanks Zebralight! :thumbsup:


CFU


----------



## Daniel_sk

Quick question for people who already received their Zebralights:
Take a look at the customs paper on the package - is it marked as gift or merchandise? What's the stated value?
(I am just thinking if mine isn't already sitting at the customs office)


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

Daniel, it's all in Chinese mate, unless your customs folks read Chinese (Mandarin?) you will be fine...my postman just delivered mine and did not ask for any cash! 

(He did require a signiture though).

*Edit:* Oops, did find a dollar value on there...it's loooow, don't worry about it. 


CFU


----------



## Daniel_sk

That's great , maybe mine will arrive today (it's not too late for the postman yet).
Thank you CFU.


----------



## M.S

Daniel_sk said:


> That's great , maybe mine will arrive today (it's not too late for the postman yet).
> Thank you CFU.



It probably will, mine arrived today to Finland. 
I have to pick it up at the post office on the way home, my wife just sent me the code from the package slip that postman left at our house.


----------



## BlackDecker

Haven't seen mine yet here in Oklahoma, midwest part of USA. Hoping the postman/woman drops it off today. No moon this morning at 6am, would have been perfect for my morning run. It will be in my backpack for a 6 night backpacking trip along the Colorado River at the bottom of the Grand Canyon starting Oct 26.


----------



## AvroArrow

Just got mine in the mail today and and the first thing I thought was "wow is this thing ever small". It's still daytime here so I've only got limited playtime... I mean limited testing done. I agree with what Gunga said about it being a bit loose in the silicone bracket. It does spin a bit too freely I think, but I have not put it on and jumped around to see if it will spin by itself. Also the wire clip attachement/accessory thing is TIGHT... very tight. Once you manage to put it on... it's not going to come off easily. And like someone else mentioned before, it's most suited for clipping onto something thick. When I put it on my dress shirt pocket, it just sort of hangs there because there's no friction grip. Probably better suited for a thick jacket or something.

The other thing I've noticed is about the threads. The threading is a bit gritty (it does come lubed with some sort of oil) and there's a bit of slop/play, kind of like some of the Fenix lights I have where I can press the end cap to blink it on and off if it's screwed down enough. I'm not really complaining about it since I wasn't expecting Arc/Surefire level precision machining at this price, it's just more of a FYI. 

And when shining on a piece of white paper, there's a slight green tint compared to my L1D-CE (unknown tint) that I happen to have at the moment. I just checked the Zebralight summary thread and it looks like it's a Q5-WG tint Cree so the slight green should be expected. The tint is not noticeable when shining against a white wall/paper by itself, it's only when it's side-by-side against another white light that the tint is noticeable.

So far I'm pretty happy with it considering the price. I think it will replace my PT EOS modded with Seoul P4 and 17mm Khatod stippled reflector as my flood headlamp. I think I'll be putting the smooth Khatod back in to revert it back to a throw light.


----------



## mx125

AvroArrow said:


> Just got mine in the mail today and and the first thing I thought was "wow is this thing ever small". It's still daytime here so I've only got limited playtime... I mean limited testing done. I agree with what Gunga said about it being a bit loose in the silicone bracket. It does spin a bit too freely I think, but I have not put it on and jumped around to see if it will spin by itself. Also the wire clip attachement/accessory thing is TIGHT... very tight. Once you manage to put it on... it's not going to come off easily. And like someone else mentioned before, it's most suited for clipping onto something thick. When I put it on my dress shirt pocket, it just sort of hangs there because there's no friction grip. Probably better suited for a thick jacket or something.
> 
> The other thing I've noticed is about the threads. The threading is a bit gritty (it does come lubed with some sort of oil) and there's a bit of slop/play, kind of like some of the Fenix lights I have where I can press the end cap to blink it on and off if it's screwed down enough. I'm not really complaining about it since I wasn't expecting Arc/Surefire level precision machining at this price, it's just more of a FYI.
> 
> And when shining on a piece of white paper, there's a slight green tint compared to my L1D-CE (unknown tint) that I happen to have at the moment. I just checked the Zebralight summary thread and it looks like it's a Q5-WG tint Cree so the slight green should be expected. The tint is not noticeable when shining against a white wall/paper by itself, it's only when it's side-by-side against another white light that the tint is noticeable.
> 
> So far I'm pretty happy with it considering the price. I think it will replace my PT EOS modded with Seoul P4 and 17mm Khatod stippled reflector as my flood headlamp. I think I'll be putting the smooth Khatod back in to revert it back to a throw light.


 
Thanks for the thoughts. I guess I'll find out in a week or so when mine arrives, but I would be interested to hear back of your light does rotate inadvertantly when wearing eather reading or simpel walking around. If so, I would hope ZL they might create and send out redesigned head barckets.


----------



## Daniel_sk

mx125 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. I guess I'll find out in a week or so when mine arrives, but I would be interested to hear back of your light does rotate inadvertantly when wearing eather reading or simpel walking around. If so, I would hope ZL they might create and send out redesigned head barckets.


I think I'll just put some scotch tape on the body to make it a little wider, so that the brackets will fit snugly...


----------



## gunga

I did some heavy hiking/scrambling on Mount Kinabalu. Used the light for about 2-3 hours continuous. It didn't rotate by itself. It's a bit loose for me when switching modes (2 hands for sure) but it didn't rotate by itself.

Excellent flood lamp. I will test it vs Modified EOS for trail use in October. That is the best test for me...


----------



## PeLu

mx125 said:


> I would be interested to hear back of your light does rotate inadvertantly when wearing eather reading or simpel walking around.


As I wrote, it does not have any significant momentum, so it will not rotate by itself. 
But when switching levels, one hand operation is nice. So I put around a rubber ring in between the lamp and the bracket, which increases friction a lot. 
Now I can switch it one-handed (needs a tiny bit of training anyway)


----------



## M.S

I haven't had time to test the light properly yet, but it seems really nice. No problems with the threads on my example. It is smaller than I thought. Here are some quick comparison photos:


----------



## BlackDecker

Thanks for those comparison photos, M.S. I really see how small it is now, especially when compared to a Inova X1, which I own as well.


----------



## swxb12

If the unit was too tight in the holster, might get scratched or wear away at the plastic perhaps (?)

PeLu, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## filibuster

I bought a Petzl e-lite about a month ago and really liked how lightweight it was. The Zebralight is twice the weight of the e-lite but at 58 g (and even less if you use a lithium AA) still feels next to nothing compared to my other headlamps. Excellent!!!

Last night I tried the various ways provided to use the Zebralight. It comes with three of the GID connectors, one on a headband, one on a long lanyard and one extra in case the others break. The clip however, became an instant friend. I soon found that I preferred to clip the ZL in between buttons on my polo shirt as opposed to my head and it would give me a much steadier light that didn't bounce around with every turn or nod of my head. The ZL has such a broad angle of light that it would light things from my toes to the sky which was great for navigating a room and working with things up close. With it attached just under my shirt collar it was ideal for reading and I didn't have to worry about blinding someone if they came by to talk because my head was free to move without influencing the light. Excellent flood!!

The one suggestion I would like to see would be a colminator or some type of lens that you could attach over the light that would give it a more focused spot to fill in the darkness ahead of you if you were walking down a path or trail. Even the three dim 5mm LEDs on my e-lite provide enough light to fulfill that need and a removable lens of some kind would surely be enough to do the trick. 

It would be ideal if the black Anti-glare shield already supplied with the light had a lens on the other side that you could simply access by twisting the glare cap around to bring a lens in front of the LED that would provide the more focused beam. Currently even in high mode with the ZL you still don't get the light coverage that three standard 5mm LEDs give in terms of a center light fill. This isn't a problem in some uses but extremely difficult in others and if I could twist a cap and get both I would be in heaven!


----------



## Daniel_sk

filibuster said:


> IIt would be ideal if the black glare guard cap already supplied with the light had a lens on the other side that you could simply access by twisting the glare cap around to bring a lens in front of the LED that would provide the more focused beam. Currently even in high mode with the ZL you still don't get the light coverage that three standard 5mm LEDs give in terms of a center light fill. This isn't a problem in some uses but extremely difficult in others and if I could twist a cap and get both I would be in heaven!


 
filibuster, first - thanks for the review, it was very informative.
You have a great idea about the twisting silicon guard cap! I don't know if something like this is possible, but that would be great (maybe a small TIR lens, that would collimate the light into a more focused beam?). 
I was also thinking they could make a red filter for the lens, it could be the same as the guard cap but with a red filter attached - or like your idea, on the back side and you could twist the cap...


----------



## Lux Luthor

+2 on the rotating guard idea. Excellent idea!!!!

Alignment might be an issue. Maybe it could be built into the housing, and a twisty (or clicky) switch placed on the other end instead.


----------



## filibuster

M.S said:


> I haven't had time to test the light properly yet, but it seems really nice. No problems with the threads on my example. It is smaller than I thought. Here are some quick comparison photos:


M.S., what mode of the Zebralight best approximates the output of your Inova X1? And what version of the X1 do you have?


----------



## shakeylegs

Zebra has done a superb job of providing a true flood and I'm extremely happy with the results. A thrower the Zebra is not although on high, I can navigate locally without any problem. 
If the folks at Zebra could engineer a "throw" option into this light it might be the only light I'd need for EDC and backpacking. Don't know if there is room up there, but if two emitters could be fit into the head, one flood and the other throw, a twist of the head could select the mode. Or how about the existing flood with a second red led option? 
Perhaps George could chime in as to whether or not Zebra has played with the idea of flood/throw options in a single light.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

shakeylegs said:


> Zebra has done a superb job of providing a true flood and I'm extremely happy with the results.


 
+1

Very pleased with this light and it's floody goodness! 


CFU


----------



## Oddjob

Just got mine today and I have to agree with a lot of what has already been said. Even though I had seen comparison pics I was really surprised at its size. Nice touch with all the extra accessories. Flood is nice with good tint. Wearing it I have not noticed it move when I shook my head but it does turn when in the bracket a little too easily for my liking. Also, I wish it could be activated one handed without any modification neccessary. Overall I like it. Good work ZebraLight!

As an aside, my wish would be for ZebraLight to make a light like the H50 but for handheld use i.e emitter on the end like regular flashlights. It would be a great keychain/pocket light for those who prefer the smallest possible AA form factor. I have been carrying just the light in my pocket at work and I if ZL could make a regular flashlight version I would definitely get one. The flood beam coupled with the small size would fill a niche in my collection for sure and would be a serious contender for EDC.


----------



## Daniel_sk

Oddjob said:


> As an aside, my wish would be for ZebraLight to make a light like the H50 but for handheld use i.e emitter on the end like regular flashlights. It would be a great keychain/pocket light for those who prefer the smallest possible AA form factor. I have been carrying just the light in my pocket at work and I if ZL could make a regular flashlight version I would definitely get one. The flood beam coupled with the small size would fill a niche in my collection for sure and would be a serious contender for EDC.


That would be a Mule killer  (well not really, but it would be a cheap AA pure flood light, I don't know of any other...). But I don't think there is a big market for such a light...


----------



## Oddjob

Daniel_sk said:


> That would be a Mule killer  (well not really, but it would be a cheap AA pure flood light, I don't know of any other...). But I don't think there is a big market for such a light...


 
You are probably right about there being not much of market for it.:sigh: I really want a pure flood light but I can't afford a Mule. :mecry:


----------



## TOTC

I got mine yesterday and I think most observations in here are spot on. Even seeing pictures ahead of time, the size and weight are surprising in hand (or on the head, ha).

I also noticed the slight greenish tint, which seems more pronounced at the edges, and that the light moves a bit freer in the GID bracket than I might prefer (but if it bothers me, a wrap of some kind should easily solve the problem).

I *really* like how far apart the high and low are from each other: I feel like too many lights these days don't go low enough on their "low" mode.

I haven't noticed any issues with my threads. Actually, the opposite: mine are nice and smooth.

Some of my NiMH's are a tight fit in the light and require a bit of shaking or banging to get out again, but it's nothing horrible.

Overall, this thing is really a home run in my book. My interest in this light kept increasing as the early concept discussion went on about it, and I was hooked for good once the prototype photos were released. The final product still managed to exceed my expectations, however: I think this is an incredibly useful light in a very functional form.

Bravo to George and the Zebralight team for a real winner.


----------



## M.S

filibuster said:


> M.S., what mode of the Zebralight best approximates the output of your Inova X1? And what version of the X1 do you have?



The medium mode of Zebra is brighter than my gen2 X1 if you make the hotspots on the wall same size (zebra is much closer to the wall then). The flood is so wide that you can see the blue hotspot of X1 on the wall even when you light up the wall with Zebra on high. 
It's all flood so comparison is difficult... Total output of zebra is much much more, but it's spread on very large area. 

I used the zebra on medium to cook a meal yesterday and this morning I fixed my bicycle tire with it. It's good for close up work, probably excellent for reading (haven't tested yet), but might be too floody for hiking difficult trails.


----------



## BlackDecker

M.S said:


> It's good for close up work, probably excellent for reading (haven't tested yet), but might be too floody for hiking difficult trails.



I'll post my results on the Zebralight on a difficult trail. Will be hiking Clear Creek trail in the Grand Canyon at the end of Oct, and it has some very narrow sections only a foot wide with over 200ft drop if you slip. It's a long hike from Phantom Ranch, so I usually hit that section of trail before dawn.


----------



## Oddjob

Just wanted to add something. Since I have done all my camping for the year I decided to try my ZL at home...I used it while cleaning my bathroom. I wanted to see if the light rotated in the bracket while using both hands rather vigourously. First of all, the light weight of it was great. Forgot I was wearing it. As expected the brightness and flood was great. I did not notice it move at all. It seems to stay in place alright. Don't know if it would move if you were jogging but walking around and using both hands it seem stable enough for now.


----------



## moon lander

any idea when the q5 version will be in stock? is there a preorder list for that?


----------



## ZebraLight

There will be another batch of Q5 LEDs coming next week, don't know how many we can get. No preorder list for that. 



moon lander said:


> any idea when the q5 version will be in stock? is there a preorder list for that?


----------



## BlackDecker

Anyone in the USA received theirs yet? Still waiting on mine to arrive


----------



## TranquillityBase

Can you send PM's, to interested members that missed the first round, when more Q5's are available?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

BlackDecker said:


> Anyone in the USA received theirs yet? Still waiting on mine to arrive


 
I received mine today (upstate NY). Very impressed by the light as a whole. 
I wrote up a review with some pics to show the small size of the light and the difference in output on the three modes. Here's a link:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/175449


----------



## LED Zeppelin

Received mine in MI today.

Innovative design, very nice beam for reading or any tasks at arms length.

I noticed mine doesn't advance modes if you turn it on and off rapidly. It will only shift if there is a slight pause (~1 sec?) of off. 

Too bad the clip doesn't work together with the hood though, it would help to protect the dome when clipped to a pocket.

Overall a neat light, and very useful beam in a trick package. All the extras are nice, even overkill.

Spinning of the light in the GID bracket wasn't a problem for me, but you could always offset the light a bit and have one of the silicone bands grip around the thicker head of the light to prevent rotation. This can be done with the hood in place as well.

If I could dream of a solution for multiple lens/beam patterns, it would be a two-piece head, with the end portion a rotating ring holding 2 or more tiny optics. This would rotate relative to the LED with detents for correct alignment. Then the light would have twisties on both end of the light. One the switch and the other the lens selector. The center of the light should be knurled since you'd have to grab it to operate the stiffer twisty. Water resistance could be maintained by sealing the LED to the "fixed" portion of the head as it is now, then the selector ring need not be a barrier. I'd still use O-rings though, to keep dirt out from under the optics. Personally I'd pay double for such a feature. 

Not to take away from it's current design at all - it is a nicely designed and built tool, fairly priced for the overall package and quality.


----------



## shakeylegs

LED Zeppelin said:


> Received mine in MI today.
> 
> Too bad the clip doesn't work together with the hood though, it would help to protect the dome when clipped to a pocket.



If I'm understanding correctly, it can be accomplished. It's a tight squeeze but I'm able to slide the hood between the arms of the clip. Try prying them apart slightly as you slide the hood down.


----------



## LED Zeppelin

Shakeylegs, thanks. I tried it and I can get it to work with the dome opposite the clip, but not when it's on the same side.


----------



## shakeylegs

Have you tried installing the clip in the opposite direction. When clipped to your shirt pocket the emitter would be down and the twisty tailcap would be up. In this configuration, the clip actually works better with thin fabrics. My only concern is that the "elbows" of the clip rub slightly on the twisty and might eventually cause some wear. Also, in this position, it's less likely that the emitter will shine directly into your eyes. I love my Zebra!!!!!
George, if you ever get to California, I'm buying you the best dinner in town.


----------



## ZebraLight

shakeylegs said:


> George, if you ever get to California, I'm buying you the best dinner in town.


 
Thanks.


----------



## TranquillityBase

George



TranquillityBase said:


> Can you send PM's, to interested members that missed the first round, when more Q5's are available?


 
Please


----------



## ZebraLight

I'll talk to our IT people first thing Monday to add an email notification feature on the zebralight.com website. 



TranquillityBase said:


> Can you send PM's, to interested members that missed the first round, when more Q5's are available?


----------



## BlackDecker

Woo hoo! My Zebralight arrived today. Had to chase down the postlady as I had to sign for the receipt of the package  Will post my review tonight and compare it against the closest competition I have to the ZL - my Rayovac Sportsman's Extreme 1AA.


----------



## LED Zeppelin

Is anyone having issues with their Zebralight Q5?

Mine was flickering, so I cleaned the contacts, but that didn't fix it. I've tried different cells, cleaning, and anything short of disassembling it but it's still acting up.

Some of the time it works fine, others it flickers. Now it simply doesn't advance modes, and comes on relatively bright but without the characteristic flash before the hi mode.

If I hold the body and rock the head, it will dim to the proper level. Alternately, if it is in low mode and I rock the head, it will go bright.

There seemes to be a contact issue either internal in the head, or between the head and tube. I don't want to disassemble it and possibly void the warranty.

Zebralight, can you advise me on what to do?


----------



## Oddjob

I e-mailed George to pass along my suggestion of making a flashlight version of the H50. As I mentionesd in my previous post I though it would make for a great floody pocket/keychain light for those that prefer the AA form factor. His response was this:

*"Thanks for the suggestions. We do have a K50 under development. The K50 is almost the same size as the H50, but with the emitter on the end using the same lens, two levels, twistie, same high efficiency circuit as in the H50."*

This is awesome news because I love the size and beam of the H50. Can't wait until these come out. Good job George and ZebraLight!!


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

Oddjob said:


> I e-mailed George to pass along my suggestion of making a flashlight version of the H50. As I mentionesd in my previous post I though it would make for a great floody pocket/keychain light for those that prefer the AA form factor. His response was this:
> 
> *"Thanks for the suggestions. We do have a K50 under development. The K50 is almost the same size as the H50, but with the emitter on the end using the same lens, two levels, twistie, same high efficiency circuit as in the H50."*
> 
> This is awesome news because I love the size and beam of the H50. Can't wait until these come out. Good job George and ZebraLight!!


 
Very nice! I could use one of those...they really need to make it three levels (or insure that low is the nice 2.6 lumens like the H50-Q5).


CFU


----------



## DM51

Very good info, Oddjob - thanks. 

This would be every bit as useful as the H50, maybe even more so. Apart from the obvious - handheld flood - it would be superb for hanging in a tent and giving all-round illumination. It would also have a better orientation for clipping to a cap, using the same clip as the H50.


----------



## BlackDecker

Here's a couple of comparison shots to show the size of the ZL compared to the Rayovac 1AA headlamp:












Even with the diffuser in place, the ROV doesn't put out as broad a spill as the ZL does.


----------



## LED Zeppelin

Thank you Zebralight for such a speedy resolution to my H50-Q5 that flickers.
Great customer service!

I'm in for some of the K50 as well. Though the H50 sans bracket is already a great tasklight that tailstands and can illuminate a work area as is. Perfect for those under-cabinet plumbing chores, etc.


----------



## shakeylegs

Oddjob said:


> I e-mailed George to pass along my suggestion of making a flashlight version of the H50. As I mentionesd in my previous post I though it would make for a great floody pocket/keychain light for those that prefer the AA form factor. His response was this:
> 
> *"Thanks for the suggestions. We do have a K50 under development. The K50 is almost the same size as the H50, but with the emitter on the end using the same lens, two levels, twistie, same high efficiency circuit as in the H50."*
> 
> This is awesome news because I love the size and beam of the H50. Can't wait until these come out. Good job George and ZebraLight!!



Thanks Oddjob, very exciting news! 
Now, George, should I send you my checkbook or my credit card? I had a feeling as the H50 progressed that I was becoming a Zebraddict! (Can I say that?):devil:


----------



## swxb12

Wow, look out Fenix. Great news about the product development.


----------



## jhscaver

I ordered one last week but I'm going to be out of town for a while. Does anyone know if the package has to be signed for? I don't have anyone around to sign for a package. I just had them ship the 5 dollar standard shipping; why does it need a signature? If no one is around to sign for it, will they ship it back to the sender? I'd be so bummed if that happened. :sigh:


----------



## LED Zeppelin

I didn't have to sign for mine, but even if so just let your local post office know that you'll be gone and it shouldn't get sent back.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO

Picked mine up from the post office today,
................. WOW its gorgeous! so tiny, and the 3 power levels are perfect, gets a 5* rating from me


Oddjob said:


> *"Thanks for the suggestions. We do have a K50 under development. The K50 is almost the same size as the H50, but with the emitter on the end using the same lens, two levels, twistie, same high efficiency circuit as in the H50."*


this would surely be the smallest AA flashlight on the planet!
.................. Great news, i can`t wait


----------



## BlackDecker

jhscaver said:


> I ordered one last week but I'm going to be out of town for a while. Does anyone know if the package has to be signed for? I don't have anyone around to sign for a package. I just had them ship the 5 dollar standard shipping; why does it need a signature? If no one is around to sign for it, will they ship it back to the sender? I'd be so bummed if that happened. :sigh:



Yes, USPS will require a signature to get the package. Like said, if you notify your local post office that you will be out of town, they should be able to hold this along with the rest of your mail.


----------



## Oddjob

I had to sign for mine as well up here in Canada. Like others have said, just notify your local post office and they should be able to hold it for you.


----------



## greenLED

Is it me or is the LED completely exposed? I'd be concerned about it being damaged during use or transport if it wasn't protected somehow.



Daniel_sk said:


>


----------



## nzbazza

greenLED said:


> Is it me or is the LED completely exposed? I'd be concerned about it being damaged during use or transport if it wasn't protected somehow.



Hi GreenLED, The LED sits behind a domed hardened polycarbonate lens, the lens does sit proud of the flat milled surface but doesn't extend beyond the "overall" cylinderical shape of the headlamp. The H50 comes with a silicone glare shield that would give some protection to the lens.


----------



## nzbazza

The courier has just dropped off my ZL 10 min ago! I immediately locked myself in a plantroom and turned off the lights... and turned on the ZL. Fantastic flood! Quickly cycled through the levels then jumped into CPF. 

Couple of questions though: 

Is the beam angle at 120 deg too wide? Is some light wasted because it is being spread too wide, would the ZL be better if the beam angle was something like 60 deg. At 60 deg that is still a very wide beam and wider than what my eyes can see anyway. 

I found the low a bit too low for me, YMMV. If the beam angle was less then the flood would be more intense for a given lumen output. 

More detailed testing will follow (especially outdoors in bush in rough terrain...


----------



## Lux Luthor

BlackDecker said:


> ...Will be hiking Clear Creek trail in the Grand Canyon at the end of Oct, and it has some very narrow sections only a foot wide with over 200ft drop if you slip.



Be real careful on that trail!

I'd hate to see your ZL get dented.


----------



## KenAnderson

nzbazza said:


> Is the beam angle at 120 deg too wide? Is some light wasted because it is being spread too wide, would the ZL be better if the beam angle was something like 60 deg. At 60 deg that is still a very wide beam and wider than what my eyes can see anyway.
> 
> I found the low a bit too low for me, YMMV. If the beam angle was less then the flood would be more intense for a given lumen output.


 
Your eyes have the ability to see in the peripheral and to pick up what you should focus on. A rock or tree in the side vision is not focused on but still seen and understood by your brain as a rock or tree. Give the wide beam a bit of time and ask your brain to let go of the narrow beam expectation. It's kinda weird but the wide beam gets more and more useful as my mind lets go of it's expection for the light to be narrow or focused.

I think of the low as a night vision adapted low light for walking or a reading light. If I use it for other purposes, it doesn't quite shine enough.

Ken


----------



## nzbazza

KenAnderson said:


> ...Give the wide beam a bit of time...
> 
> ...I think of the low as a night vision adapted low light for walking or a reading light. ...
> 
> Ken



Yeah I used the ZL last night when out for a walk, the wide beam reminds me of the BD moonlight (or any other H/L with 5mm LED's but more so.) On easy tracks medium was good enough for navigation. after spending an hour walking around Low was bright enough for me to do at-hand tasks.

My initial impressions were based on 5 minutes in a dark plantroom at lunchtime. 

I'm becoming more impressed with this H/L, however I still wonder if there is way to focus the beam more, I will have times when focusing 66 lm into a spot would be useful. My first thoughts are to try something with the anti-glare device and a flexible fresnel lens.


----------



## Daniel_sk

My H50 came yesterday, but I can't pick it up until weekend - I am on the university during work days :mecry:.


----------



## f22shift

BlackDecker said:


> Here's a couple of comparison shots to show the size of the ZL compared to the Rayovac 1AA headlamp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the diffuser in place, the ROV doesn't put out as broad a spill as the ZL does.


any beamshot cmparison?


----------



## Grubbster

f22shift said:


> any beamshot comparison?


It is easy to simulate the Zebralight even if you don't have one. If you have a light with about 60 lumens, simply remove the lens and reflector to expose the bare led. That is almost exactly what the beam on this thing looks like. It is total flood and fills your vision with an even intensity of light. Pictures of the beam just look like you have a lamp on in the room.
This thing is really quite cool!


----------



## filibuster

Grubbster said:


> It is easy to simulate the Zebralight even if you don't have one. If you have a light with about 60 lumens, simply remove the lens and reflector to expose the bare led. That is almost exactly what the beam on this thing looks like. It is total flood and fills your vision with an even intensity of light. Pictures of the beam just look like you have a lamp on in the room.
> This thing is really quite cool!



I agree, you could simulate the flood using any torch that will run a cree in candle mode but what's also impressive to me isn't just the flood but the electronics inside that gives the Zebralight a 72+ hour runtime on a single AA battery! If there's another single AA light out there that even approaches such a long runtime I've not been able to find it on the threads of CPF.


----------



## BlackDecker

That's why I didn't bother to post beamshots. All you would see is light covering the entire view that the camera would see. The ROV even with the diffuser in place still has a more concentrated beam.

However, the ZL totally spanks the ROV in runtime. I'm still running my ZL on the same Sanyo Eneloop that I placed in it when I first got it. I'm lucky to get barely over 2 hours with the ROV.


----------



## GaryF

Well, the postman showed up with the Zebralight just a few short hours after I returned home from my 3.5 week trip to Alaska. How’s that for good timing?  


Initial observation and impression:

Beam – Bright and floody, as advertised.
Fit and finish are the best I have seen in this price range. Excellent.
Operation – Smooth twisty action. 
Packaging was very professional, just like something you would expect on a store rack. It comes with a nifty pack that includes a headband of course, a neck lanyard, a pocket clip, spare o-rings, a glare shield bracket, and a total of 3 silicone brackets as used to attach it to the headband.
Weight is 1.4oz, .7 for the light and .7oz for the headband and bracket. I measured 1.9oz for the light and headband with an L91 battery installed 

The lamp assembly is incredibly light and compact. It makes my Fenix L1D-CE seem huge and heavy by comparison. Beam is all flood, as expected. I’d probably be happier with a little more focus, but the diffused flood is exactly what I expected based upon George’s comments here.

I’m trying to do a runtime test on the medium level overnight tonight…. I don’t have any measuring equipment, but I hope to see it run for about 14 hours on a 2000 MaH Eneloop battery, this extrapolated from Zebralight’s 19 hours on a 2700MaH cell. 

Thanks to George at Zebralight for a great product, and for making the Q5’s available to us CPF’ers. :twothumbs


----------



## GaryF

GaryF said:


> I’m trying to do a runtime test on the medium level overnight tonight…. I don’t have any measuring equipment, but I hope to see it run for about 14 hours on a 2000 MaH Eneloop battery, this extrapolated from Zebralight’s 19 hours on a 2700MaH cell.




It ran 14hrs 20min on medium with no visible dimming. Impressive - with an L91 lithium it would easily break 20 hours. I don't have any plans to test runtime on High or low, but I'm guessing they would also be in line with Zebralights numbers.


----------



## swxb12

I just received my ZebraLight which I ordered last week. The threads are pretty clean, and very well lubed - not sloppily either.











3 GITD soft silicone brackets, headband, lanyard, clip, glare shield, extra o-rings

























Lubed nicely. Operation of light is very smooth.





L0Dce / EnergizerNiMH / ZebraLight / CMGaa / JetBeam1.2 / JetBeam2.0 / L2Dce










Brackets have powerful glow...easily seen in a room with the shades down


----------



## DM51

Very good pics, swxb12 - they show the high quality workmanship of this light. I like those two O-rings - this should stay totally watertight.


----------



## swxb12

Thanks DM51. This appears to be an amazing piece of technology, and thoughtfully put together. I can't imagine a smaller light, but I hear CR123 models are coming.

Honestly, I don't see Fenix topping this with their rumored offering.

ZebraLight, your team did good work and delivered as promised. :twothumbs


----------



## Daniel_sk

Wow, the Zebralight on pictures screams quality! The threads look perfect to me (I was a bit affraid they could be sloppy). And it's very small compared to other flashlights. Can't wait for weekend to play with my H50. 
I think that this headlamp might be a big success - if more people will find it (maybe if someone would write a review for hiking websites).

I am very impressed and I haven't even picked it up from the post office yet .


----------



## Daniel_sk

swxb12 said:


> I can't imagine a smaller light, but I hear CR123 models are coming.
> Honestly, I don't see Fenix topping this with their rumored offering.


 
I forgot about the coming CR123 version - damn, that is going to be EXTREMELY small and lightweight, I think it will become the best headlamp for light-packers.


----------



## Kiessling

I am patiently waiting for the CR123 version ... 
bernie


----------



## swxb12

swxb12 said:


> Honestly, I don't see Fenix topping this with their rumored offering.



Let me regress by saying that Fenix would probably release a more standard spotlight headlamp, so it will be a completely different animal. With regards to the quality and value, I do put ZebraLight above at the moment.


----------



## smokin_arkie

Just got mine in the mail yesterday and I'm really happy with it. I couldn't wait for it to get dark enough to try it out and when it finally did I was surprised at the amount of light this thing puts out on high. The other two levels will be useful too, in a very dark setting I think my eyes could adjust to get a lot of use out of even the low setting. 

I found the very broad beam to be really excellent. On high it lit up far enough out that I'd never worry about throw for most applications. If I need to see that far ahead I think thats best done with a handheld light. For hiking or walking around (or farmwork which is what mine will be used for) I think it'll be great. 

What I like best about the broad beam it lights up an area ahead but also will, at the same time, illuminate an object held in your hands without having to move your head. With my old headlamp I spent lots of time "aiming" my light by moving my head around to different things, but with this light, at least on high, you can do it without any aiming at all. 

Fit and finish is great and everything works. I'm really happy with everything, its so nice to have a great, functional headlamp. 

Thanks! 

PS. I'm getting ready to order a bunch more for my friends and family, they'll make great gifts.


----------



## daywalker

This light is really well made. They started the threading nice far away from the o-rings, so that it is very well alligned when meeting the o-rings- This is way better than like the Rexlight or other lights.

I did a runtime test with the light on high using a Nihm battery with 2500 mAh placed 5cm away from my lightmeter: 
5900 Lux at the beginning and 
23 Lux after 3.5 hours
On low it has 206 Lux at beginning
On Med it is 1000 Lux at beginning



After this the light could not be turned on again. Instead it was flashing telling you the battery has not enough power anymore.
Too bad i could not make any lux-readings in between, but will do so when there is time on the weekend.


----------



## Grubbster

daywalker said:


> I did a runtime test with the light on high placed 5cm away from my lightmeter: 5900 Lux at the beginning and
> 23 Lux after 3.5 hours



What type of battery were you using? How does the lux compare with the light on low with a fresh battery?


----------



## moon lander

can zebralight offer spare parts? if i could get a spare glare shield i would attach an optic or small reflector to it for optional throw. i have a very small reflector that would tighten up the beam to about half its size, but i wouldnt want to glue it right to the led lense. than again, i ordered the h-50 because its floody


----------



## swxb12

That's a great idea with the glare shield mod.

I got a little too excited about the GITD brackets. They are crazy bright for a brief period after being exposed to sunlight, then dim like crazy. Much dimmer than my tritium vial now, but still visible in the dark.


----------



## paulr

Daniel_sk said:


> I forgot about the coming CR123 version - damn, that is going to be EXTREMELY small and lightweight, I think it will become the best headlamp for light-packers.


A CR123 is about the same weight and volume as an L91 AA lithium cell and has about the same amount of energy. It's a little shorter but a little thicker. So I'd rather stay with AA because of the greater flexibility (lithium, alkaline, nimh).


----------



## daywalker

I was using a Nihm with 2500 mAh. Original Post#127 updated with more Lux readings.



Grubbster said:


> What type of battery were you using? How does the lux compare with the light on low with a fresh battery?


----------



## Grubbster

daywalker said:


> I was using a Nihm with 2500 mAh. Original Post#127 updated with more Lux readings.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## LowBat

Anyone try using it as a directional lantern? I'm wondering if it could be attached to a tree and light up a picnic table.


----------



## GaryF

A couple more observations...

When I did my runtime test, the light simply shut off at the end, I saw no dimming or flashing on the medium level. The light would not turn back on at that point, but after about 10 minutes the battery had recovered enough that I could access all levels for a short time. Brightness with the depleted cell was comparable to what I saw with a fresh cell that I subsequently put in. While I don't have a measuring device and this is from eyeball observation only, I would say that the regulation is very good.

I measured battery voltage right after it had shut down the 2nd time (cell removed from light and not under load) at 1.002 volts.




LowBat said:


> Anyone try using it as a directional lantern? I'm wondering if it could be attached to a tree and light up a picnic table.



It is great as a lantern. This is one light you don't have to search out a diffuser for.


----------



## Grubbster

LowBat said:


> Anyone try using it as a directional lantern? I'm wondering if it could be attached to a tree and light up a picnic table.


I have used it indoors as an area light. I simply take advantage of the ease at which it turns in its bracket and point it up at the ceiling. It works like a light set on its tail. It is great when other people are around and you do not want to shine your headlight in their face when you talk to them.


----------



## mx125

daywalker said:


> This light is really well made. They started the threading nice far away from the o-rings, so that it is very well alligned when meeting the o-rings- This is way better than like the Rexlight or other lights.
> 
> I did a runtime test with the light on high using a Nihm battery with 2500 mAh placed 5cm away from my lightmeter:
> 5900 Lux at the beginning and
> 23 Lux after 3.5 hours
> On low it has 206 Lux at beginning
> On Med it is 1000 Lux at beginning
> 
> 
> 
> After this the light could not be turned on again. Instead it was flashing telling you the battery has not enough power anymore.
> Too bad i could not make any lux-readings in between, but will do so when there is time on the weekend.


 
Did the lux drop suddenly from (roughly) 5900 to 23 lux at 3.5hrs . . . or was there a dimming curve? I see on another post by GaryF that he said there was no visible dimming until it shut off. I'm just wondering if you witnessed a generally flat regulation.


----------



## sebast

:twothumbs:I like my H50 a lot, it's really the best reading ang indoor headlamp for me.And so small!
Can't want to see the CR2 version!


----------



## coors

sebast said:


> Can't want to see the CR2 version!


 
CR2?... or did you mean CR123? Or are they planning to do both??? If they do these in CR123, how would that affect runtime or lumens output?
I'd like to order one of the AA Zebralights, right now, but I can't tell from the website whether they accept Paypal or not... anyone know? And... is there a big (discernible) difference between the Q5's 66 lumen output and the P4's 50 lumen output? Is the difference worth waiting 11 or so more days, from today, before the Q5s will be shipped?

coors


----------



## jirik_cz

coors: yes they accept paypal.


----------



## greenLED

nzbazza said:


> Hi GreenLED, The LED sits behind a domed hardened polycarbonate lens, the lens does sit proud of the flat milled surface but doesn't extend beyond the "overall" cylinderical shape of the headlamp. The H50 comes with a silicone glare shield that would give some protection to the lens.




Cool, thanks for clarifying. For some reason I thought it had an exposed emitter dome only and I was concerned about the durability of that setup.


----------



## sebast

coors said:


> CR2?... or did you mean CR123? Or are they planning to do both??? If they do these in CR123, how would that affect runtime or lumens output?
> I'd like to order one of the AA Zebralights, right now, but I can't tell from the website whether they accept Paypal or not... anyone know? And... is there a big (discernible) difference between the Q5's 66 lumen output and the P4's 50 lumen output? Is the difference worth waiting 11 or so more days, from today, before the Q5s will be shipped?
> 
> coors



I found this in "Zebralight summary" thread:

Other Models:

* Planned Zebralight headlamp models:
o H20 – CR2 (15266)
o H30 – CR123 (17335)
o H40 – AAA (10440)
o H50 – AA (14500)
o H60 – Li–Ion (18650)
* After releasing the H50, Zebralight will consider manufacturing H30, H20, H60, and maybe H40.
* The red LED or filter support will be in the Hx1 series. (Will not be released in 2007).
* Release dates for these models are undecided.


----------



## coors

Jirik, thank you for sharing this with me.

Sebastien, thank you for sharing that excerpt. Wow... that's quite amazing stuff. I'd still like to know how the different battery types will affect performance. I don't know much about that kind of thing, at this point.


coors


----------



## swxb12

The "H50 – AA (14500)" must be the standard light version, right? LED on the head, no the side. It'll be great to have another Zebra with a less exposed dome. Hard material or not, I'd prefer metal protecting the emitter perimeter.


----------



## coors

Well, I figured out that the "16 extra" lumens of the Q5 emitter is a gain of over 24%. Nevertheless, I opted to be "moderate" (for once) and went with the P4 emitter. I'm planning to use this H50 on low, as a tent/reading lamp for most of the time. Can someone comment on the use of 14500 Li-ion cells, in the Zebralight? Is this impossible?... overvoltage?


coors


----------



## Daniel_sk

coors said:


> Well, I figured out that the "16 extra" lumens of the Q5 emitter is a gain of over 24%. Nevertheless, I opted to be "moderate" (for once) and went with the P4 emitter. I'm planning to use this H50 on low, as a tent/reading lamp for most of the time. Can someone comment on the use of 14500 Li-ion cells, in the Zebralight? Is this impossible?... overvoltage?
> coors


The increase in numbers might be 24%, but it needs to be much more so that you could see a significant difference in the intensity. The real output that you are going to see with your eyes is nearly the same on the Q5 and P4 version.
I don't know about the 14500 cells, but I think Zebralight said that it's not recommended because of the generated heat (small body), 14500 have less runtime then AA cells.


----------



## DM51

I have just received my Zebralight (I was away at the time of the release, so I was late ordering).

The photos in swxb12's post #119 showed us the high quality of this light, and I am happy to give 100% confirmation of that. I am enormously impressed. 

It is clear that a great deal of thought and care has gone into getting this light exactly right. The manufacturer has been informative and responsive in the threads here, and he has produced a first-rate article at a very good price, which in my opinion propels him at once straight to the top of the league. 

It is extremely rare to find a product of this quality which is also so competitive in price and where customer service is also excellent, but Zebralight has done it. I am now keenly looking forward to further Zebralight products.


----------



## Solstice

I've been following this project for a while (though I missed the Q5 signup) and am glad to see that people are generally happy with this product. In an ever more competitive market, this fills an important niche that's been a long time coming. THis has been my only light purchase in quite some time.
I opted for the P4 version since I'm impatient  and I figured I wouldn't miss the slightly higher output as this really is a floodlight designed for closeup/shortrange viewing. As such, the low is more important to me (I like a nice soft low that won't burn my dark adapted eyes) and in this regard, the P4 is actually a better choice.

I'll have to see the light in action, but having recently learned (in a perspective drawing class) that the cone of human vision is about 60 degrees, perhaps a slightly more narrow angle is in order, but I'll be the judge of that when I get it.

Of the new headlamps announced, the single AAA version interests me the most- a tiny little flood headlamp/right angle clip lamp that could be stashed anywere and runs on a common cell for a good long while could prove to be incredibly useful for reading on a commute, etc. 

I'll be watching this company, and by the time a new product rolls around, I get a crack at a premium bin . Looking forward to it, I'll post impressions when it comes.


----------



## Grubbster

Solstice said:


> I'll have to see the light in action, but having recently learned (in a perspective drawing class) that the cone of human vision is about 60 degrees, perhaps a slightly more narrow angle is in order, but I'll be the judge of that when I get it.


It may be true that our focused vision cone is 60 degrees, but our peripheral vision is greater than that. That is where the Zebralight excels with it's amount of spill. It lights up a good deal of what you see from "the corner of your eyes". For me this corrects one of my biggest problems with headlights; that feeling of tunnel vision. It gives me less of a feeling of walking down a tunnel when I use this light. I think you will be impressed. :thumbsup:


----------



## MorpheusT1

Im still waiting for mine...
Anyone from Europe still waiting?


Benny


----------



## flex76italy

MorpheusT1 said:


> Im still waiting for mine...
> Anyone from Europe still waiting?
> 
> 
> Benny





Hi buddy,

still waiting for mine...italian customs  hold all packages for undetermined days, and after sends to home


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

DM51 said:


> It is clear that a great deal of thought and care has gone into getting this light exactly right. The manufacturer has been informative and responsive in the threads here, and he has produced a first-rate article at a very good price, which in my opinion propels him at once straight to the top of the league.
> 
> It is extremely rare to find a product of this quality which is also so competitive in price and where customer service is also excellent, but Zebralight has done it. I am now keenly looking forward to further Zebralight products.


 
+1

It's a lot of light and accessories for the money...I am well pleased with mine. :thumbsup:


CFU


----------



## weedle256

Mine arrived yesterday... VERY NICE!

So, ah, do you think I should worry about the neighbors calling the cops because I'm walking around the house with all the lights off?


----------



## coors

Daniel_sk said:


> The increase in numbers might be 24%, but it needs to be much more so that you could see a significant difference in the intensity. The real output that you are going to see with your eyes is nearly the same on the Q5 and P4 version.
> I don't know about the 14500 cells, but I think Zebralight said that it's not recommended because of the generated heat (small body), 14500 have less runtime then AA cells.


 
Thanks very much for sharing these things with me, Daniel. This makes me feel somewhat better about my P4 choice. I'm very new to single cell li-ion batteries (and flashlights... and electronics) so I'm very grateful for your input here, about the 14500 cells. I was hoping that the higher voltage would increase runtime. I have much to learn!


coors


----------



## shakeylegs

weedle256 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday... VERY NICE!
> 
> So, ah, do you think I should worry about the neighbors calling the cops because I'm walking around the house with all the lights off?




I've thought exactly the same thing. I use the zebra all the time now at night. Sometimes I'm awake until 3 and 4 am. The zebra lets me do anything, without disturbing the family. I can only imagine what it must look like from outside when I go "lights out/zebra on".


----------



## swxb12

shakeylegs said:


> Switching to high, mine exhibits the flash that we've seen on some fenix lights.



My P4 seems to do a little flash when I first turn it on as well. Flash seems to be low brightness though, so not an issue with loss of night vision.


----------



## flex76italy

Got mine in this moment....but i'm not so lucky 

One of the two H50 turn on in middle level only, high and low don't work.

George PM sent.


----------



## ZebraLight

The Q5 version is on average 32% above the P4's. 

The H50 has limited support for 14500 batteries. When using a 14500 battery, the H50 will still have three levels of ouput, low and medium output lumens are the same as with other battery types, but the high is a little bit lower than with other battery types. Runtimes are unknown because we have never measured them. Since a 14500 battery is typically 9 gram lighter than a NiMH battery, some people may find it useful. 

The H50 also has reverse polarity protection circuit built in, meaning that if you put the battery into the light in the wrong direction, the light won't get damaged, even with a 3.7V 14500 battery.




coors said:


> Well, I figured out that the "16 extra" lumens of the Q5 emitter is a gain of over 24%. Nevertheless, I opted to be "moderate" (for once) and went with the P4 emitter. I'm planning to use this H50 on low, as a tent/reading lamp for most of the time. Can someone comment on the use of 14500 Li-ion cells, in the Zebralight? Is this impossible?... overvoltage?
> 
> 
> coors


----------



## LowBat

weedle256 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday... VERY NICE!
> 
> So, ah, do you think I should worry about the neighbors calling the cops because I'm walking around the house with all the lights off?


Nah, after that last power outage where everything from a Thor to a green laser was deployed on your front lawn, I'm fairly certain the whole block knows a family of flashlight nuts lives at your house.


----------



## Daniel_sk

swxb12 said:


> My P4 seems to do a little flash when I first turn it on as well. Flash seems to be low brightness though, so not an issue with loss of night vision.


Same on my Q5 version, a short flash when switching from medium to high. But no flash when turning on (low mode) - so it doesn't bother me at all. 
I am going to test my Zebra tonight.


----------



## cave dave

Couple initial thoughts.

- The headband is the most uncomfortable headlamp I've ever tried (and I've tried them all). The slant on the slots is the wrong direction and the band forces the edges of the bracket silicon into your forehead. I find this very uncomfortable. I had a headache after a half hour of reading with it.

- It doesn't get warm at all, even on high. Makes me worry about the heatsinking. On the other hand its not driven super hard or anything.

- Pure flood, great for reading, cooking setting up a tent or other activities at arms length. Not so good for walking on trails.

-Beam is so floody and wide that its hard not to blind people around you.


----------



## TranquillityBase

My Zebralight seemed fussy at first, but if I'm deliberate with the twist action switch, it's perfect. 

I'm very happy with the fit and finish, and I'm amazed how long the silicone bracket glows...That's some good glow stuff:twothumbs

I think the Zebralight is the ultimate camping companion. 

:twothumbsGeorge, the Zebralight is very nice.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

TranquillityBase said:


> , and I'm amazed how long the silicone bracket glows...That's some good glow stuff:twothumbs
> 
> .


 

I'd charged mine up last night with my Rayovac 3C and the bracket got so bright that I could see the entire room! I had no idea glow in the dark material could be so bright.


----------



## coors

ZebraLight said:


> The Q5 version is on average 32% above the P4's.
> 
> The H50 has limited support for 14500 batteries. When using a 14500 battery, the H50 will still have three levels of ouput, low and medium output lumens are the same as with other battery types, but the high is a little bit lower than with other battery types. Runtimes are unknown because we have never measured them. Since a 14500 battery is typically 9 gram lighter than a NiMH battery, some people may find it usefull.
> 
> The H50 also has reverse polarity protection circuit built in, meaning that if you put the battery into the light in the wrong direction, the light won't get damaged, even with a 3.7V 14500 battery.


 
Thank you for correcting my erroneous calculation and for the 14500 li-ion information. I do not own any of the 14500 cells, but I intended to purchase some if they would enhance performance or give runtimes that nearly equaled the lithium aa batteries. Since I'm planning to buy some other li-ion battery types, from AW, I may go ahead and get one or two of the 14500s... to check runtime with these.

coors


----------



## GaryF

cave dave said:


> The headband is the most uncomfortable headlamp I've ever tried



I was worried about that from the pics, but after wearing it awhile, I'd label it as the most comfortable headlamp I own, qnd I forget that I'm wearing it. Maybe I just have a funny shaped head or something, lol, but the soft silicon bracket just seems to melt away. 



cave dave said:


> Beam is so floody and wide that its hard not to blind people around you.



Agreed, my fishing partner pointed that out to me right away.


----------



## flex76italy

cave dave said:


> Couple initial thoughts.
> 
> - The headband is the most uncomfortable headlamp I've ever tried (and I've tried them all). The slant on the slots is the wrong direction and the band forces the edges of the bracket silicon into your forehead. I find this very uncomfortable. I had a headache after a half hour of reading with it.



Yes, i've noticed the same problem, however for now i live with it.




> -Beam is so floody and wide that its hard not to blind people around you.



In the future changes of design, it will be good an option that you can change the lens with a frosted polyarbonate lens, so not blinded peoples....or without changing the design, an option it could be another silicon cap with an integrated frosted polycarbonate lens, that stay on the original lens.


----------



## TranquillityBase

> GaryF said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about that from the pics, but after wearing it awhile, I'd label it as the most comfortable headlamp I own, qnd I forget that I'm wearing it. Maybe I just have a funny shaped head or something, lol, but the soft silicon bracket just seems to melt away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels comfortable to me too...
> 
> Not sure about the blinding others comments...Seems to me, a reflectored version would be worse than a diffused LED...The light points where you're looking, isn't that the idea
Click to expand...


----------



## nmiller

I received mine today. Its the P4 version and needless to say I'm very impressed. I can't wait until it gets dark tonight to really test it out. It feels like a real solid light and all of the accessories are a very nice touch. If it stands up to the test of time I think it will be a real winner. So far, medium seems like it will be the ideal amount of light for most tasks.

Nick


----------



## ZebraLight

With the dc conerter chip used in the H50, the runtimes must be shorter than with other battery types. I started two lights on Medium with some generic 14500 cells yesterday, will have the results today. 



coors said:


> I do not own any of the 14500 cells, but I intended to purchase some if they would enhance performance or give runtimes that nearly equaled the lithium aa batteries. Since I'm planning to buy some other li-ion battery types, from AW, I may go ahead and get one or two of the 14500s... to check runtime with these.
> 
> coors


----------



## MorpheusT1

I just LOVE these lights!!

There so many nice uses for this kind of light,camping,reading in bed,clipping to your pocket when working,providing illumination for taking pictures the list goes on...
And ofcource nice for a Headlamp aswell... 
Youve designed a winner here!!

Best finished Production light i have seen,no flaws at all!! Ha is perfect,twisty is smooth as butter.Output is great,level switching is easy and the Accessories are so useful!


I cannot express the surprise when i opened up the package.
Way to go Zebralight :twothumbs


I t will be VERY interesting to see your future products,keep up the good work! 



And Thank you for making this affordable light available to the masses!



Regards,
Benny


----------



## coors

ZebraLight said:


> With the dc conerter chip used in the H50, the runtimes must be shorter than with other battery types. I started two lights on Medium with some generic 14500 cells yesterday, will have the results today.


 
That's great news. I'm certainly looking forward to reading about your 14500 results.

coors


----------



## daywalker

mx125 said:


> Did the lux drop suddenly from (roughly) 5900 to 23 lux at 3.5hrs . . . or was there a dimming curve? I see on another post by GaryF that he said there was no visible dimming until it shut off. I'm just wondering if you witnessed a generally flat regulation.



Ok, i must correct some things for my measurements, because i have found out that one of my chargers does not work correct. Again using a Nimh battery with 2500mAh capacity. I checked twice the runtime with the battery on high placed 5 cm from my luxmeter:
4960 Lux - Start
4570 - 30 min
4350 - 45 min
4340 - 60 min
4130 - 90 min
3900 - 120min
160 - 165min

There is a big drop between 2 hours and 2,45 hours. I am sorry that i was busy and could not check around 2,5 hours. But it seems that "Zebralight" has stated correct runtimes.


----------



## LED Zeppelin

Hats off to George and Zebralight for not only the design effort that went into this unique light and the overall quality of the product, but for conducting business in general here in an exemplary manner.

My light has contact issues but George is standing behind the product and it seems to be a fluke in light of everyone else's feedback. 

I appreciate the honesty and integrity thus far displayed and wish them continued success with future offerings. Should be a given if they continue down the path that they have carved thus far.


----------



## LowBat

I'm tempted to buy one. Not as a headlamp, as I don't really like headbands, but as shirt clip light. If it's that floody of a light does the area in front of you stay evenly lit-up even as the Zebralight sways back and forth on your pocket?


----------



## ZebraLight

Both 14500 cells lasted only 10.3 hours on Medium, way shorter than other battery types. BTW, you'll have to use protected li-ion cells for the H50. 



coors said:


> That's great news. I'm certainly looking forward to reading about your 14500 results.
> 
> coors


----------



## bwm

LowBat said:


> I'm tempted to buy one. Not as a headlamp, as I don't really like headbands, but as shirt clip light. If it's that floody of a light does the area in front of you stay evenly lit-up even as the Zebralight sways back and forth on your pocket?



I got my Zebralight last week. This is my first headlight and I got it with the same idea in mind of using it as a shirt pocket clip light. The bare clip does not hold tight enough to hold the light in my dress shirts, neither broadcloth nor oxford cloth. I found that if I put the shield on and then put the clip on so that the light will hang upside down on the outside of the pocket the clip will then hold tight enough where the clip meets the shield to make it viable as a shirt pocket light without having to wear a thick flannel shirt.

As far as keeping the area in front of me lit as the flashlight moves in my pocket, yes it does.

Brian


----------



## shakeylegs

Brian, I've also found this clip arrangement to be my favorite. Very functional for my needs.


----------



## DM51

This is one of those lights where I really don't see much point in using rechargeables, unless you live far away from all traces of civilisation and rely on a generator. 

AA alkalines are widely obtainable at almost any shop or store anywhere in the world, and this is the main point of this light - wherever you go, you'll be able to get batteries for it. The run-time is long enough to make running on primaries very economical, IMO.


----------



## KenAnderson

LowBat said:


> I'm tempted to buy one. Not as a headlamp, as I don't really like headbands, but as shirt clip light. If it's that floody of a light does the area in front of you stay evenly lit-up even as the Zebralight sways back and forth on your pocket?


 
Low, I had the same idea and did a bit of experimenting. First I fould that the clip could be tightened up by squeezing it with a pliers and it then clamps onto a shirt pocket tightly. This worked well if I was staitionary. I also clipped it onto the center button area of my shirt and it worked even better than a pocket. Next I tried clipping it to the front of my belt and that was actually the best. It looks kinda silly at first, but is really stable and lights my way perfectly. Less body sway than on my shirt. This light is an outstanding bargin IMHO.

Ken


----------



## BlackDecker

DM51 said:


> This is one of those lights where I really don't see much point in using rechargeables, unless you live far away from all traces of civilisation and rely on a generator.
> 
> AA alkalines are widely obtainable at almost any shop or store anywhere in the world, and this is the main point of this light - wherever you go, you'll be able to get batteries for it. The run-time is long enough to make running on primaries very economical, IMO.



I use Sanyo Eneloops and Rayovac Hybrids in mine because they provide superior runtime compared to alkalines, they don't contribute to the landfill, they pay for themselves after a couple of charges, etc.


----------



## coors

ZebraLight said:


> Both 14500 cells lasted only 10.3 hours on Medium, way shorter than other battery types. BTW, you'll have to use protected li-ion cells for the H50.


 
Thanks for sharing your 14500 test findings. I'm interested in li-ion batteries for my winter use. I'll probably buy a load of the AA Energizer lithium cells, but the economics of using a rechargeable lithium will always have appeal as well.
A question, for you: if you folks do make an 18650 version of this headlamp, do you intend to incorporate low voltage protection in that model?

coors


----------



## LowBat

Thanks Ken and Brian for your info on using it as a clip light. I also had a chance to use one the other night and I'm sold. Now I'm thinking of using it as a lantern too if it can be placed up high, say on a thin tree branch with the clip, or hang it with the neck cord. With the flood light aiming down everything should be well illuminated and really no glare problem unless you look up. I'll have to experiment when I get mine.


----------



## ZebraLight

Yes, for 18650 and also other li-ion cells (14500, RCR123, etc.)



coors said:


> A question, for you: if you folks do make an 18650 version of this headlamp, do you intend to incorporate low voltage protection in that model?
> 
> coors


----------



## DM51

I think there may have been a slight misunderstanding in the Q&A exchange in post #183 there. Some clarification might be useful.

@ Zebralight: will the 18650, 14500, CR123 and CR2 size models incorporate their own low-voltage cut-out at 3V to protect Li-Ion cells from over-discharging? My understanding is that they will not, because if they did, the lights would not work with alkaline, Lithium or NiMH cells of the same size.

It will therefore be necessary, if Li-Ions are to be used in these lights, for them to be protected rather than unprotected cells. This now raises another question: will the battery compartments be large enough to accommodate these protected cells, bearing in mind that due to the protection circuits they are larger in size than their alkaline/NiMH/Lithium primary counterparts?

You have thought of every possible detail so far, so I'm sure you will already have thought of the cell size factor too. Please forgive me if you have.


----------



## Magichunter

Could someone please provide a link to the Zebra light website or retailer where these lights can be purchased?

Thanks.


----------



## nzbazza

http://www.zebralight.com

I'm heading away for the weekend to a remote spot so I'll post my impressions of the ZL on Monday. I'll be trying it out for night-hiking and for camping.


----------



## ZebraLight

Only the the AA/AAA models have the issue of supporting both 1.5v and 3.7v cells. When we started the H50 design, we had a circuit that blocks out 2.0v-2.7v range, cells with voltages below and above that range will work. However, there is no space inside the H50 to fit that. 



DM51 said:


> I think there may have been a slight misunderstanding in the Q&A exchange in post #183 there. Some clarification might be useful.
> 
> @ Zebralight: will the 18650, 14500, CR123 and CR2 size models incorporate their own low-voltage cut-out at 3V to protect Li-Ion cells from over-discharging? My understanding is that they will not, because if they did, the lights would not work with alkaline, Lithium or NiMH cells of the same size.
> 
> It will therefore be necessary, if Li-Ions are to be used in these lights, for them to be protected rather than unprotected cells. This now raises another question: will the battery compartments be large enough to accommodate these protected cells, bearing in mind that due to the protection circuits they are larger in size than their alkaline/NiMH/Lithium primary counterparts?
> 
> You have thought of every possible detail so far, so I'm sure you will already have thought of the cell size factor too. Please forgive me if you have.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, for 18650 and also other li-ion cells (14500, RCR123, etc.)


 
Zebralight,

I have had the H50 for around 10 days now and couldn't be more impressed. How long before the 18650 version comes out (approx)? 
Have you guys thought about making a light with a reflector? I like the pure flood style quite a bit, but I also think a headlamp with a 17mm textured reflector would be great as well! I think you bring high quality at a reasonable price and could make an awesome traditional headlamp as well. Just a thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowBat

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Have you guys thought about making a light with a reflector?


How about a slide-on reflector similar to the slide-on glare shield?


----------



## PeLu

DM51 said:


> This is one of those lights where I really don't see much point in using rechargeables


 With one of my Zebralights I've recharged the NiMH 14500 cell (2.15Ah) some 4 or 5 times up to now. I like the NiMH cells, because I can charge them fully in 15 minutes. 
When I get a Zebralight for 18330 cells (like a CR123) I may also use NiMH cells for the same reason.


----------



## Daniel_sk

I haven't had a chance to test my H50 in the field yet, too much work at school now :green:. I tried it out at home - the low mode is actually quite bright, unbelievable that it could run 3.5 days on this setting...Medium is good for most work. The threads did have a gritty feeling, but cleaning and relubing helped. The headlamp is easy to turn up and down inside the silicon brackets, but it seems that it won't move unless you turn it with your hand. I need both hands to switch to a different mode. The GITD bracket is very bright and glows for hours and hours, I haven't tried to wear it for a longer period on my head, but it seems comfortable to me. I am using Eneloops with my H50.
I hope to find some time to test it out this weekend.


----------



## bhds

Anyone recvd a light in the past few days? Just wondering what the current lead time between ordering and receiving is.


----------



## jirik_cz

bhds: I ordered zebralight on 20th September and my package is already waiting in post office, I'm going to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## ZebraLight

We'll try to have the H60 (a 18650 version) ready around the end of December or January. It will be after the H30 (a CR123 version).

We are thinking about headlamps with reflectors, but no solid plans yet.



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Zebralight,
> 
> I have had the H50 for around 10 days now and couldn't be more impressed. How long before the 18650 version comes out (approx)?
> Have you guys thought about making a light with a reflector? I like the pure flood style quite a bit, but I also think a headlamp with a 17mm textured reflector would be great as well! I think you bring high quality at a reasonable price and could make an awesome traditional headlamp as well. Just a thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZebraLight

I believe that a slide-on reflector would be more difficult to implement and to align. We'd probably go for a more traditional slide-on diffuser over a narrower beam, or maybe a dual LED configuration (one flood, one focused). 



LowBat said:


> How about a slide-on reflector similar to the slide-on glare shield?


----------



## bhds

jirik_cz said:


> bhds: I ordered zebralight on 20th September and my package is already waiting in post office, I'm going to pick it up tomorrow.



Ordered mine on the 27th. Guess I still have a while to wait.:mecry:


----------



## Grubbster

ZebraLight said:


> We'd probably go for a more traditional slide-on diffuser over a narrower beam, or maybe a dual LED configuration (one flood, one focused).


That sounds great! Using an 1860 for power it would be great if it had the option to run the flood, spot, or both together. You should still get decent runtime.


----------



## springnr

I'm loving the flood. 
Coworkers also appreciate that I can easily rotate the emitter to point up, thus not blinding them when I turn around to talk.


----------



## BackBlast

So what color bin are the P4s and Q5s being built with? Any plans for a run of WJ bin (my preference) LEDs?


----------



## paulr

Just got mine. Quick impressions:

- packaging looks intended for mass market retail. Maybe we'll see these things at Target soon.

- This is the SMALLEST 1aa light I've seen, but I wish it had a lanyard hole.

- At least for the minute or so that I tried it, the headstrap thingie is comfortable enough. Mine is made from some soft rubber-like stuff, not hard plastic--did they change it? 

- But I worry about the thingie breaking. Fortunately the light came with THREE of them--one with a headstrap, one with a lanyard cord, and one spare.

- I'd much prefer it if the light itself had a lanyard hole though.

- Yeah, the light rotates in the holder. I might wrap some friction tape around the light to prevent this. A little bit kludgy.

- The glare shield thing also seems slightly kludgy. One more thing to wear out or lose, that weirds up the shape of the light. It would be better if the led were recessed slightly further in the light, so the shield wasn't needed.

- Build quality of the light is certainly functional, on a par with Fenix and comparable lights, but I think some of the superlatives in earlier posts are overstated. 

- I love the flood beam, it's much nicer for reading with than my PT Aurora. I don't get flashes at the low or medium levels. I do get a brief flash when activating the high level.

- I'm not sure the three levels are useful; two levels might have been enough.

- There is enough slop in the threads that if you turn off the light without backing it off some extra distance, squeezing the tailcap inward turns the light on. This gives you a handy momentary function or a way to have the light drain its batteries by accident if compressed in your backpack, depending on your point of view.

- The headband is grey with some artistic white dots sort of like moons around a big planet, nice enough, but at first glance looks sort of like military camo. That combined with the greenish HA finish might set off some paranoids customs inspectors that I've heard about. I generally prefer to avoid lights with even the slightest trace of military or tactical styling, partly for this reason (I've even had TSA guys hassle me about my old Arc LS, though it was never actually confiscated). So I'd prefer a plain headband with no markings.

- Other than the camo-like patterning, the headband is similar to other lightweight headlamps (PT Aurora etc), nothing to complain about. But it would be great to have an ultra compact headband mechanism like the Petzl Zipka.

Overall this is a much-needed design, rarely seen in small lights (I can think of a one-off McGizmo light a while back) that I'm glad is catching on, and I hope it continues to evolve.


----------



## paulr

Followup: I just compared the H50/Q5 with my McLux Ti PD Mule (non-Mizer). The Mule has a very pure, wide, smooth beam with a distinct edge. The H50 beam is even wider than the Mule's, with some blobbiness, so I guess that dome optic is both spreading it out and blobbing it up a bit. The Mule output on low is partway between the H50's low and medium. The H50 and Mule on high are roughly equal in total output, though the Mule gives the impression of being brighter because of its slightly more concentrated beam and its beam's sharper edge. I may try taking a photo later.

The Mule is far more useable as a handheld light because of its switch. It's great to use the twisty to set the Mule on low, then use the pushbutton to get momentary high when you need to see something more clearly, or just use it as a 2-level twisty. 

The H50's multi-twist interface is maybe ok for a headlamp (set it and leave it that way for a long time) but is a considerable nuisance for a handheld light, especially with this type of beam. Overall I'd prefer a simple 2-level twisty to this multi-twist stuff.

I see the H50 as a first generation production light of this type. I'm glad this territory is finally being explored, however I think it will take some more iterations before things converge.


----------



## paulr

Further followup: I did some cooking and dishwashing tonight using the H50 on low and it was just the right amount of light and the flood beam was great. Sometimes when it wasn't enough for some other things, I used medium or high. I think the levels are well chosen, but switching between them is a pain because of the multi twist UI as mentioned, so I hope Zebralight can implement a single twist version instead (2 levels or 3 levels).

I used it with the glare shield off and I did get a little bit of downspill that was slightly annoying, so I put the shield back on. Is it intended mostly for use with eyeglasses?

I did experience the light flashing bright momentarily when turning it on low after it had been off for a while. Please fix this.

The other change I'd suggest is bead blasting the middle part of the body so it gets better grip on the silicone bracket and doesn't rotate as easily.

How about including a carrying pouch? Just a simple nylon zipper thing, minimally sized for the light and strap, that you can stuff the light into so the headstrap doesn't flop all over the place.


----------



## Solstice

As far as turn around- less than a week. I got this light a couple of days ago so I can comment on it as well. Paulr has been thourough, so I'll try not to rehash what he (and others) have already said. Suffice it to say, in practice I do like the flood beam. My only complaints about it are that it seems to have a slightly different tint depending on which angle the the LED is to the page (when reading ) and it is far too easy to blind one's self (when handling the active light off of the head) and others given such a wide angle of emmission. Neither of these details are such biggies, but I do think just a slight colmination of light could aid in general. As for the package as a whole, I find the headlamp comfortable, though I would like to see a better provision for pocket clip use. The provided clip just doesn't do that great of a job. Perhaps a slide on collar attatched to an alligator or other such tension spring clip would be better. 
Sorry if it seems like I'm harping on negatives. I am very pleased with the prompt, proffesional service afforded by Zebralight and this is certainly a well built, high-quality, innovative product that I am glad to own. I look forward to seeing new items come down the pike that address some of the issues present in this first go-round. Paulr suggested a Zipta-type head attatchment- perhaps something like this could be implemented for the AAA headlamp, since it will be so small and light anyway.
Keep up the good work,
Jon


----------



## PeLu

paulr said:


> I think the levels are well chosen, but switching between them is a pain


 I agree with you, I used it for the tasks with the same results. But I'm very happy about all three levels. 

An improvement would be a tailcap with a pushbutton which interrupts the circuit. So you can easily switch in between levels and the rest of the light can stay as it is. 



> The other change I'd suggest is bead blasting the middle part of the body so it gets better grip on the silicone bracket and doesn't rotate as easily.


 The rubber band trick works very nicely on that. I doubt if bead blasting could add enough friction. But with a pushbutton it will be no issue anyway.


----------



## ZebraLight

The current P4s use WC bin, Q5s use WG bin. No plans for a run of WJ bin LEDs. 



BackBlast said:


> So what color bin are the P4s and Q5s being built with? Any plans for a run of WJ bin (my preference) LEDs?


----------



## stringj

I have the P4 version and had a chance to use it outside last night while looking for a lost dog. I have many, many lights but chose to use the Zebralight H50 as well as an EOS at the same time. The H50, with the glare shield installed, gave sufficient output on high that the path was lit well enough that I never had to slow down due to not being able to clearly make out what lay ahead.

The Princeton Tec EOS, on medium, gave me excellent distance illumination at the same time. I searched while walking for about an hour and the Zebralight never moved in its GITD silicone headstrap.

Since all aspects of any flashlight are compromises, I like the light as it is. I would not want a different type of switch if it increased the length of the current light. I also will no longer purchase lights that won't tail-stand so I wouldn't be in favor of a clicke type switch that protruded. 

I can say that I don't own any other light that has this amount of useful spill and I like the light a lot. So much that I ordered a Q5 version so I can give this one to my wife for camping and outdoor cooking.

Jerry


----------



## Hondo

In one word: Useful. I have to echo all of the positive comments above. The easy turning feature does mean two hands to turn on and change modes, but easy to pivot up in the air to talk to someone, so I am OK with the compromise.

I can sympathise with Gunga on having difficulty at night on tough trails. By itself, the Zebralight does not give me any "texture" feedback, as in divots and bumps, as well as being poor at spotting mud on the trail. But I had already given up on just a headlamp alone for that, and would select my floodiest headlamp to light up where my feet are landing, and carry a throwier handheld to spot ahead on the trail. I really can't imagine just one beam being able to do this as well. Used in this manner, the Zebralight is the best close flooder I have now. It is neat to see that stringj was doing exactly the same thing, only with two headlamps. I know many lights, especially bike lights, use a combination of a flood and throw beam in one assembly, so this is not new. Most anything I have tried other than technical trail walking, though, the Zebralight is fine on its own.

I did have an issue with my P4 and flicker on low and eventually losing low completely. But I only mention it to emphasize how good the customer service is at Zebralight, they have taken care of it immediately. I have now ordered my Q5, since orders are being taken for the lights that should be shipping next week from the second batch. Looking forward to the new products - I wonder how small they can make an 18650 light?

Hondo


----------



## Daekar

Well, I just ordered 2 Q5 Zebralights, one for me and the other for my Dad. It'll go well with his L2D-CE, I think! I might end up ordering a Fenix to go with mine as well... but then again, I'm planning to buy the 18650 Zebralight when it comes out too. I guess it wouldn't hurt to have 2 headlamp/torch sets with the same batteries... :naughty:


----------



## Any Cal.

> I believe that a slide-on reflector would be more difficult to implement and to align. We'd probably go for a more traditional slide-on diffuser over a narrower beam, or maybe a dual LED configuration (one flood, one focused).


 
I love the 2 led idea.


----------



## DM51

I think it would be a mistake to tinker too much with a great design and great product. One of the best things about this light is its simplicity. I hope Zebralight will resist the temptation to add tailcap clickies and such things, which would just make it more complicated and more likely to go wrong.


----------



## f22shift

another version would be nice with the narrow beam pattern(collimator or aspherical lens). then on the glare shield, a built in diffusor. maybe one clear and one red or option to choose one or the other.
i think there is a whole other market for people who like the form but prefer the traditional tight beam with diffusor option.


maybe leave both threads on both ends unglued so that the glare shield could be left on the nonlens side when a person wants the throw and still use the head of the light for on/off. then when the shield is on, use the other end for on/off. that shield can be on the unit at all times. :shrug:


----------



## swxb12

DM51 said:


> I think it would be a mistake to tinker too much with a great design and great product. One of the best things about this light is its simplicity. I hope Zebralight will resist the temptation to add tailcap clickies and such things, which would just make it more complicated and more likely to go wrong.



x2 - There's nothing else like it, and I hope that it remains pretty much the same as well. Attachments like a slide-over lens would be fine, but the main unit can be untouched :thumbsup:


----------



## shakeylegs

The H50 is pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, prrrreeettyyyyyy darn good!


----------



## DevL

I dont think having a tailstanding reverse clicky as an OPTION would hurt anything and would love to see that come out. Everyone who wants it simple can keep it as is and those who want one handed operation could go with a tailstanding reverse clicky.


----------



## paulr

The current version is easy to operate one handed, especially if the light doesn't rotate in the headband clip. I think a little more friction in the clip would make it even easier. So I don't think a clickie would be right for this light.


----------



## swxb12

Hopefully other manufacturers will take this as a challenge to come up with something new.


----------



## ZebraLight

If we were to implement a click switch, we'd prefer an electronic push button for its reliability and ease of operations. It will be introduced on the H60 (18650 battery) first and maybe on the H30 (CR123/RCR123) as well. The push button switch will be located on the head instead of the tail.




DevL said:


> I dont think having a tailstanding reverse clicky as an OPTION would hurt anything and would love to see that come out. Everyone who wants it simple can keep it as is and those who want one handed operation could go with a tailstanding reverse clicky.


----------



## gunga

Yes please.

I still like my Zebra, and it is my "go-to" healamp, however, I would appreciate a clicky switch as I'm not a huge fan of the current switch implementation. It's not bad, but I don't like having to use 2 hands when operating the lamp.

Also, having the light twist on one's head (if the bracket was tighter) is a distinct possibilty using the twist switch.

Overall, I really like the Zebra. I just wish for:

- a clicky switch.
- a carry pouch
- a removable headband (so that the other brackets can be used if the first one gets damaged).
- a bit more focus to the beam. The flood is very nice, but I would give up a little bit for a just a tad more throw. That would likely be the ideal headlamp beam for me. Note: not for caving!
- perhaps a bit more lense protection?

Otherwise, the light is excellent. It definitely fills a niche that no other headlamp does.



I would purcahse the CR213 model and also a super compact AAA model, though I think that one should have a collapsable headband, like a Zipka to reduce size.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel_sk

gunga said:


> Yes please.
> - a removable headband (so that the other brackets can be used if the first one gets damaged).
> - a bit more focus to the beam. The flood is very nice, but I would give up a little bit for a just a tad more throw. That would likely be the ideal headlamp beam for me. Note: not for caving!
> - perhaps a bit more lense protection?


I think the headband could be removed from the brackets with a little luck. In the worst case you would have to rip off the sewn part on the end of the headband and then sew it back on... 
I agree with a little more focus, keep the flood - but make it more concetrated. I don't know if that is possible with an optic in such a small headlamp?

I was going to test the H50 yesterday in the woods but instead - I am at home with a fever :sigh:. 

I am looking forward to the new Zebralight products!


----------



## LowBat

While we're throwing out ideas, how about a retractable head band like on the Petzl Zipka Plus. As this single AA lamp is so light I don't see the need for a fat strap.


----------



## speederino

gunga said:


> - a removable headband (so that the other brackets can be used if the first one gets damaged).





Daniel_sk said:


> I think the headband could be removed from the brackets with a little luck. In the worst case you would have to rip off the sewn part on the end of the headband and then sew it back on...


No ripping needed - the bracket is replaceable. There is a loose end tucked under the buckle used for adjustment of the headband, work it out through the buckle and the headband opens up. :thumbsup:


----------



## PeLu

LowBat said:


> ....how about a retractable head band like on the Petzl Zipka Plus. As this single AA lamp is so light I don't see the need for a fat strap.


 This is what I wrote some time ago .-) I agree, the current headband is also too 'warm' sometimes. With the Zebralight it is very easy to offer both options. I will try it at home.



DM51 said:


> I think it would be a mistake to tinker too much with a great design and great product.


 I agree absolutely with DM51. There are so many other headlamps which offer different LEDs and more spot.


----------



## Lux Luthor

Could also offer more than one version (one for flood and one with more focus), and leave the rest of the light alone. I always carry two headlamps anyway, since a headlamp is too fundamental to have only one.


----------



## Minjin

Has anyone taken the head apart or at least eyed it up yet to see how difficult it would be to replace the emitter? Nowadays I try to buy lights that can be upgraded to keep up with advances in LEDs.


----------



## nzbazza

Minjin said:


> Has anyone taken the head apart or at least eyed it up yet to see how difficult it would be to replace the emitter? Nowadays I try to buy lights that can be upgraded to keep up with advances in LEDs.



The electronics and LED are epoxied inside the head so not an easy job to mod, may well be pretty much impossible.

I have used the ZL over the weekend on a tramping (hiking trip) including 3 1/2 hr night tramp on fri night. I have to agree with Gunga and others that the ZL was not really for night hiking. On well formed tracks the light output from the ZL was just okay on med and obviously better on high. When the gooing got rough (ie no track at all, climbing up and over a ridgeline) the ZL didn't cut the mustard and I switched to my P2D-RB100 in a jack strap and blazed away. I was getting about 1:45 runtime on high with a eneloop so the specs are right on.

Note to fenix: when designing your HL please just convert the P2D-RB100 into a HL. It would be far and away the best HL I've ever owned. (can't afford to ante up for a stenlight or a HID)

Another note about the flood beam is when there is mist in the air, as is often the case here in NZ when it rains in the hills, the flood beam highlight every single water molecule in the atmosphere so all you see is this great big white ball of light and not much else. I know this a problem with most LED's in misty conditions but with the flood beam it is far more noticeable. As an aside has anyone tried the new warm-white LED's to see if they are better in this situation.

Using the ZL around the campsite was fantastic and this is it's true strength. Most of the time I would use the ZL on med, but once my eyes were dark-adapted, the low level was ok for moving about the campsite and better than my experience in the city.

The GITD bracket is :twothumbs!!!

Another point about the bracket being loose so the HL is free to rotate was noted but during the night tramp it never moved out of the position I placed it in.

Overall, based on my ideal headlamp for tramping, I reckon the ZL H50 is 85% there, which is better than any other HL I've got. The P2D-RB100 I've got would be the perfect HL if it was a proper HL.


----------



## paulr

One of the H50's main attractions for me is the AA power source which the P2D lacks. Beam shape notwithstanding the P2D suffers by comparison because of its use of 123's.


----------



## nzbazza

paulr said:


> One of the H50's main attractions for me is the AA power source which the P2D lacks.



You're right about the 1AA power source, and this was one of the attractions of the H50 for me. 

I perhaps should of said that Fenix should turn the L1D into a HL, it's just that I only have the P2D. In doing the conversion Fenix should lose the turbo mode and both flashing modes of the L1D as they add nothing.

The P2D head unit can be used with a 1AA (or 2AA) battery tube, turning it into a L1D (or L2D).


----------



## LowBat

nzbazza said:


> I perhaps should of said that Fenix should turn the L1D into a HL, it's just that I only have the P2D. In doing the conversion Fenix should lose the turbo mode and both flashing modes of the L1D as they add nothing.


Just put your L1D into a Nite Ize headband. I've done this and it works fairly well.

Turbo mode really only comes into play with the two AA tube (L2D).

Some like the flashing modes, others hate them. IMO, Fenix sort of buried them out of the way so they aren't likely to annoy those that don't want them.


----------



## duckear

Is the any noticeable difference between tht Q5 and P4

Which are most of yall getting?


----------



## shakeylegs

Q5 seems quite popular.


----------



## nzbazza

duckear said:


> Is the any noticeable difference between tht Q5 and P4
> 
> Which are most of yall getting?



For me it was a case of spending $10 more (23% more) for the Q5 model for an 32% increase in output for the same runtime.

Seems like good value to me.


----------



## MatthiasM

Did anybody try real watertightness? I see just the picture with the two O-ring seals


swxb12 said:


> Lubed nicely. Operation of light is very smooth.


and this looks better (more watertight) than many diving lights with approved dive depth 50 m or more.

According the summary thread it is only IPx6


nzbazza said:


> *Water Resistance:*
> 
> IPX6 (TBC)


Did anybody drown this light with or without success (whatever you would define as success )?
As the electronics seem to be epoxied, any freshwater inside the battery compartment should not make damages?

I don't want really to dive with this light but it would be the perfect cavers and cave divers backup/emergency light if it would survive 20m or more. 

Regards
Matthias Mansfeld


----------



## f22shift

with most flashlights you have to remember not to turn them on/off or switch modes in the water. that could compromise the seal at that moment.


----------



## Quickstrike

So, the H60 will probably be brighter and have longer battery life?

Any news of when these new models will come out?


----------



## paulr

f22shift said:


> with most flashlights you have to remember not to turn them on/off or switch modes in the water. that could compromise the seal at that moment.


The H50 looks sealed about the same way as various Princeton Tec and UK lights that I have, that are designed for use as dive lights, so of course they're supposed to be turned on and off under water. Is there some difference that I'm overlooking?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

Just read the eight pages here, and it does look appealing. I was thinking of using this light as a front flood on my bicycle, to supplement two other lights that are pointing 30-50ft. away. I was thinking it could illuminate potholes and other hazards directly to the front and to the sides that more concentrated lights may miss.

Has anyone tried this yet and/or would anyone be willing to comment on this application, i.e., near-range flood to compliment other sources farther away?


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO

Hey LEDAdd1ct, yes it does work exactly as you described
i have mine just taped onto the stem, and its surprisingly bright when its pitch black darkness
hazards like overhanging branches are easily lit up and can be avoided,
only downside is runtime on high
................ bring on the 18650 version


----------



## f22shift

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Just read the eight pages here, and it does look appealing. I was thinking of using this light as a front flood on my bicycle, to supplement two other lights that are pointing 30-50ft. away. I was thinking it could illuminate potholes and other hazards directly to the front and to the sides that more concentrated lights may miss.
> 
> Has anyone tried this yet and/or would anyone be willing to comment on this application, i.e., near-range flood to compliment other sources farther away?


 
that's a good idea. 

only thing to remember is to be considerate if there is ppl coming the other way. when the light isn't focussed it'll be really bright to oncoming ppl. which is good for cars but not so good for other bikers :devil:


----------



## Patriot

Quickstrike said:


> So, the H60 will probably be brighter and have longer battery life?
> 
> Any news of when these new models will come out?


 
Yes, any word about release dates at this time?


----------



## ZebraLight

The H60 will be released at the end of Dec 2007 or early Jan 2008. The H30 will be released about one month before the H60. Both will have pushbuttons for switching, recessed lens, and brighter.



Quickstrike said:


> So, the H60 will probably be brighter and have longer battery life?
> 
> Any news of when these new models will come out?


----------



## mega_lumens

With the talk about future ZebraLights coming in 18650's and other lithium models, what about safety considerations? Will ZebraLight implement some unique safety features to minimize the risk of the lithiums going off while it's on your head?

Will ZebraLight work on a model that will have a focused beam for throw factor and flood?

Thanks


----------



## StandardBattery

> ... what about safety considerations?


With the CR123 tube you can use the cells based on the LiFePO4 chemistry. They are much safer, and I don't believe they can explode in the same way as the regular 3.7V lithium ion cells. HOWEVER, I'm not sure everyine is using the exact same chemistry for their 3V cells. You probably want to research a bit more if you're really concerned, but from what I can remember from how these cells evolved, they should be quite safe. 

Of course any high-power cell is a safety concern regardless of technology, it never hurts to reduce risks.


----------



## ZebraLight

I thought exploding li-ion cells occured in multi cell flashlights when the remaining capacities of the cells are not matched. 

Future ZebraLight headlamps and flashlights will have different beam models/options (120 degree, 90? degree, etc.), and later we may introduce models with dual LEDs.




mega_lumens said:


> With the talk about future ZebraLights coming in 18650's and other lithium models, what about safety considerations? Will ZebraLight implement some unique safety features to minimize the risk of the lithiums going off while it's on your head?
> 
> Will ZebraLight work on a model that will have a focused beam for throw factor and flood?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## StandardBattery

> I thought exploding li-ion cells occured in multi cell flashlights when the remaining capacities of the cells are not matched.


That is definetly one failure senario. It has also been probably the most problematic one for batterypack manufacturers. 

Single cell is definetly the safer way to go. 

Still like any high powered cell, if you short them you have a problem. With Lithium-Ion I think the concern is greater. If you have a bad cell Lithium-Ion is worse, it could be a manufacturing issue, or a 'bad' charger issue. So I think with a single cell there is still some concern such as high discharge, that can put the cell into a non stable state.

I'm no expert on all the various failures that have occurred, but I know in the larger cells and battery packs, the Lithium-Ion chemistry is still a concern.

LiFePO4 based cells are better, and regular Lithium cells CR123A are not a problem.

I think you'll be fine with your application, and I'm sure you have people over there that know alot more about it. The 18650 is a great cell, I hope it becomes standard.

I just ordered one of your lights (H50-Q5), and i think I would like the K50 (flashlight version) as well if that makes it to market.

I'm not sure I need 18650 for this platform, but serious users of this type of light, I'm sure would appreciate the extra light and runtime. You never know though I'm really liking the 18650 as a powersource. I hate all the special lithium-ion and polymer cells that are created for different devices that quickly become obsolete.

Looking forward to this light!

I'm glad to see your innovative concepts making it to market.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO

ZebraLight said:


> The H60 will be released at the end of Dec 2007 or early Jan 2008. The H30 will be released about one month before the H60. Both will have pushbuttons for switching, recessed lens, and brighter.






ZebraLight said:


> Future ZebraLight headlamps and flashlights will have different beam models/options (120 degree, 90? degree, etc.), and later we may introduce models with dual LEDs.


................................................ Dual LEDs, Button switches, Brighter !  :thumbsup: nice


----------



## Daniel_sk

Wow, that's great news! But bad news for me - another $$$ spent on flashlights and headlamps . 

I hope the switches are not going to add much to the dimensions, decrease the reliability (switches usually break as first component) or decrease the waterproofness. The twisting mechanism is OK for me, reliable and nothing that can go wrong. Switches, on the other hand, allow to operate the headlamp with one hand (and faster switching?).

A recessed lens is a good idea, with a little more concentrated beam, IMHO many lumens are lost on the "edges" of the beam. 
A dual LED? That's sounds like a GREAT idea :twothumbs .

Please keep the low mode as it is, it's one thing that I miss on 99% of headlamps/flashlights. It's definitely bright enought for reading books, and for some work arround the camp. And just the thought that I can run it for 3.5 days on this level is amazing :thumbsup:.


----------



## ZebraLight

A pushbutton switch will definitely add a few mm to the size. Our preliminary H30 size is 53.3mm (2.1") long, which is more than a twisty switch could have been, but still small compare to most other CR123 based headlamps/flashlights. H30/H60 will use light touch push buttons operating under very low current, unlike those click switches that need to handle high current of batteries. Our current plan is to implement direct accesses to momentary low/high and constant on low/high, while the constant on medium will have to be double clicked. I should probably start another thread for all this. 



Daniel_sk said:


> Wow, that's great news! But bad news for me - another $$$ spent on flashlights and headlamps .
> 
> I hope the switches are not going to add much to the dimensions, decrease the reliability (switches usually break as first component) or decrease the waterproofness. The twisting mechanism is OK for me, reliable and nothing that can go wrong. Switches, on the other hand, allow to operate the headlamp with one hand (and faster switching?).
> 
> A recessed lens is a good idea, with a little more concentrated beam, IMHO many lumens are lost on the "edges" of the beam.
> A dual LED? That's sounds like a GREAT idea :twothumbs .
> 
> Please keep the low mode as it is, it's one thing that I miss on 99% of headlamps/flashlights. It's definitely bright enought for reading books, and for some work arround the camp. And just the thought that I can run it for 3.5 days on this level is amazing :thumbsup:.


----------



## Quickstrike

I'll be waiting for the H60!

Hopefully it will be done around Christmas time, so I can hand some out as gifts.


----------



## Daniel_sk

OK, I've just returned from a short walk (2 hourst) from the dark woods. I tried to test the H50. I found out that I like the flood, but I definitely want a more concetrated flood (or diffused beam). Too many lumens are "lost" on the outer part of the beam, mainly in upper-front. I am missing good contrast and depth perception (because the light is so much diffused that no distinct shadows are created). I have been using it on the medium mode for walking. 
It's really great for work arround the camp but it's too diffused for my taste for walking in the outdoors (where you have to look for small rocks, water holes...). It's a top quality headlamp - but I am looking for something with a more concentrated diffused light.

That's why I am waiting for the new Zebralight offerings with the 90° (or less) beam, or the dual LED version.


----------



## shakeylegs

Hi Daniel,
Try using the H50 with the clip. Clip it onto your belt and you get a bit more contrast as you walk. I use mine with the clip almost exclusively. For tasks, clipped into the V of my shirt or jacket. And for walking, on my belt or front pocket.


----------



## Daniel_sk

Hi, that's good idea, I'll try this next time. I didn't even try to put the clip on the headlamp yet. That would mean more light on a smaller surface = more contrast (because the lens isn't positioned that high). 
I am definitely looking forward to the future Zebralight products.


----------



## paulr

There have been many incidents on cpf of cr123a's exploding, not just rechargeable li ion. Here's a couple threads:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/124776
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170187

Here's a search that found the above and a lot more:

http://www.google.com/search?q=cr123a+exploded&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com


----------



## GaryF

paulr said:


> There have been many incidents on cpf of cr123a's exploding, not just rechargeable li ion. Here's a couple threads:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/124776
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170187
> 
> Here's a search that found the above and a lot more:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=cr123a+exploded&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com



I'll point out that most (if not all?) of the CR123A explosions have been in multicell lights, and mismatched batteries were the suspect cause. I would be a lot more comfortable with single cell lights, which is what I believe ZebraLight is planning.


----------



## paulr

It's true that most (but NOT all) of these incidents have been with multi cells. The 123 powered Zebralight doesn't scare me as much as the 18650 version but I think I'll stick with AA. An L91 lithium AA cell is about the same weight, volume, and energy capacity as a CR123A anyway, and costs less than a 123A from a comparable manufacturer (though there are cheaper 123A's that are maybe more likely to explode). So I'm more interested in the H20(?) AAA powered Zebralight than any of the lithium versions.


----------



## GaryF

I ordered a 2nd H50-Q5. This one goes in the emergency kit along with an 8 pack of L91's, displacing an old Infinity Ultra-G as a long runtime disaster preparedness light.


----------



## shakeylegs

Please pardon this divergence, but since the topic has come up, is the ZTS MBT-1 battery tester the best way to match up li-ion primaries and rechargeables for use in multiple battery setups?


----------



## GaryF

shakeylegs said:


> Please pardon this divergence, but since the topic has come up, is the ZTS MBT-1 battery tester the best way to match up li-ion primaries and rechargeables for use in multiple battery setups?



Shakey, The ZTS tester is the one recommended for primaries... I'm not sure how it does with rechargeables. I've got no personal experience with it - you might get a better response in the "Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included" section, as I know a lot of folks over there have acquired this tester.


----------



## drmaxx

shakeylegs said:


> Please pardon this divergence, but since the topic has come up, is the ZTS MBT-1 battery tester the best way to match up li-ion primaries and rechargeables for use in multiple battery setups?


Use the search function first. This will give you an idea why the answer is not a clear one. There was quite some discussion about the suitability of the ZTS tester for Li-primaries. Focus on the section "Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included".


----------



## shakeylegs

Thanks guys,
I did search and I did see the debate. I was hoping a more definitive answer might appear.


----------



## Penguin

Got the H50 Q5 today, It's very nice! I find myself carrying it around without the headstrap or clip and setting it down where I need light. The levels are well thought out and the beam is incredibly wide. This headlamp should be great for reading and around the house tasks but I'd think twice before caving or hiking with it. The light is really small too! It makes my other 1AA's look HUGE. It's about the same length of the Arc AAA! The fit and finish is solid, I'm talking Novatac/HDS quality, very impressive.


----------



## LowBat

Just got my H50 Q5 also. I really like the pocket clip and that's the way I intend to use it. I've found if I clip it to my pants pocket my belly acts as a glare shield. :laughing: Finally a benefit to being overweight! The clip should also work to hang it from the inside of my tent roof. Next time I go camping I'll experiment with attaching it to a tree for shining down on the picnic table. I think this will make an innovative lantern for backpacking and camping because it's so small and can clip to things.

BTW, comparing the Q5 with a friends P4 on the ceiling there is a slight increase in brightness. Not sure if this increase will be noticable in a field test.


----------



## LowBat

Here's another idea. Take one of those super powerful button magnets and slide it under the clip. Now you can mount it to metal to use as a work light, such as changing a car tire.

Please pardon the lack of a macro mode on my cell phone.


----------



## drmaxx

You guys made me buy an other light!!!
:twothumbs


----------



## Grubbster

LowBat said:


> Here's another idea. Take one of those super powerful button magnets and slide it under the clip. Now you can mount it to metal to use as a work light, such as changing a car tire.


Great idea!


----------



## cat

Yes, the magnet's a good idea. I need to get some. 
And the soft-touch switch will be good. A tiny electronic soft-touch, not a flashlight type mechanical click switch.



I wish mine would arrive.


----------



## Ralls

Wow! I am very impressed by this little light, mostly for the flood-style beam and that it starts on low (a low low:thumbsup, but also for the versatility of it. Headlamps are very useful in many applications and it seems, too, that they are often overlooked by many manufacturers and that overall, headlamps are a little behind the technology curve--it seems like this light is a step in the right direction to reversing this trend. I'm going to hold out for the future iterations of this light before I make a final decision, though. I think the electronic switch sounds good, as does the possible dual LEDs--being able to access low/high both momentary and constant, with medium having to click twice. I see a ZebraLight in my future!


----------



## BlackDecker

I've got my Zebralight H50 Q5 already packed in my backpack and ready to go to the Grand Canyon for a weeklong hiking trip starting Oct 26.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

BlackDecker, please let us all know how it works for you!


----------



## DM51

BlackDecker said:


> I've got my Zebralight H50 Q5 already packed in my backpack and ready to go to the Grand Canyon for a weeklong hiking trip starting Oct 26.


It's a great little light, but somehow I feel it may not be quite up to the job of illuminating the entire Grand Canyon all by itself, lol.


----------



## BlackDecker

DM51 said:


> It's a great little light, but somehow I feel it may not be quite up to the job of illuminating the entire Grand Canyon all by itself, lol.



Nah, my Wal-Mart purchased "Rayovac Sportsman Extreme" will be the big throw headlamp I'm bringing along as well. 

I'm only taking the ZL, the Rayovac, Inova X1, Fenix L0P SE. That's it. I'd like to take my Fenix L2D CE but really don't want the extra weight. Every ounce saved is like gold for long distance backpacking.


----------



## StandardBattery

> I'm only taking the ZL, the Rayovac, Inova X1, Fenix L0P SE.


If your trying to reduce weight, the X1 seems redundant in this setup. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## drmaxx

StandardBattery said:


> If your trying to reduce weight, the X1 seems redundant in this setup. Maybe I'm missing something?


In my opinion the Fenix L0P SE is redundant. If you serious about a backup torch then you need to pack batteries as well and the L0P requires a second set of batteries. I would rather stay with AA type of lights.


----------



## swxb12

The X1 is a tough little light and depending on which version the user has, may have a very long battery life.

Now about that *ZEBRALIGHT*...

I use it at nighttime to walk around the house without bothering my eyes too much. 2 lumens is surprisingly bright even when spread-out.


----------



## BlackDecker

I have the Inova X1 Series 2 which uses the reflectored 5mm led. I like it for the very long runtime. The L0P SE is so small and light, and I'll probably only use it on a very limited basis. 

I agree with keeping all the lights on the same battery type, so I am reconsidering leaving the L0P SE at home and bringing the L2D CE but buying the lighter L91 Energizer Lithium AA's for the trip.


----------



## Burgess

Still waiting for my ZebraLight H50 to arrive.


Been 11 days so far. :mecry: (mine was said to have shipped 10/08)


It arrives via U.S. mail, correct ?



Oh, by the way . . . .
(can't resist)

swxb12 wrote:
*The X1 is a tough little light *


Well, mine *was* --


Until i dropped it onto a hardwood floor, from less than 1-meter in height. 


Now it's *dead*.


Still waiting for Inova to reply to my e-mail.

Been not-so-patiently waiting for *more than a week* so far. :hairpull:


Wanna' ask 'em if i need an RMA before sending it in.


Anybody know a *Toll-Free* phone number for Inova ?




_


----------



## coors

I just received my Zebralight today... yippee! It arrived a 1 1/2 weeks ago, but I've been away from home since the day before it arrived. I'm very impressed with every aspect of the Zebralight H50 and am very glad that I purchased it. Wish that I had it while climbing Mt St Helens... but that wasn't meant to be, apparently.

coors


----------



## bentbike

still waiting here,shipped on sept 20th.


----------



## Burgess

to *bentbike* --


Are you located in U.S.A. ?


I've been waiting, too.


Mine shipped October 8th.


But i will be patient. I *knew* that shipping from China would take a while. 

_


----------



## AnimalHousePA

Burgess, 
You and I are in the same boat, mine shipping on Oct. 8th. I emailed them and they replied that there was a Chinese holiday around that time and that is the reason for the delay. I played with one at PF9 and I'm dying to get mine! :hairpull:


----------



## Sarratt

Burgess said:


> Anybody know a *Toll-Free* phone number for Inova ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Did you try this page:

 http://www.inovalight.com/contact.html

g'luck

S


----------



## moon lander

my H-50 shipped oct 8, arrived on saturday in boston.


----------



## FloggedSynapse

I haven't taken the time to look through this entire thread - but where do you go to order the damn thing?


----------



## THE_dAY

you can get the zebra here:

http://www.zebralight.com/


----------



## StandardBattery

http://www.zebralight.com


----------



## FloggedSynapse

K, what sort of regulation - is it constant current, or some sort of PWM (meaning it flickers)?


----------



## ZebraLight

Constant current regulated.



FloggedSynapse said:


> K, what sort of regulation - is it constant current, or some sort of PWM (meaning it flickers)?


----------



## gordolights

Received my H50 yesterday and took it out for a test walk last night. I like the smooth, wide flood, but it is not as bright as i anticipated. It is very light and turns in the holder very easily, so I don't think the headband will be my favorite way to carry this light. Also the glare gets into my field of view quite easily unless I turn it upwards, which seems a waste of light. Very nicely put together though.


----------



## swxb12

gordolights said:


> Received my H50 yesterday and took it out for a test walk last night. I like the smooth, wide flood, but it is not as bright as i anticipated. It is very light and turns in the holder very easily, so I don't think the headband will be my favorite way to carry this light. Also the glare gets into my field of view quite easily unless I turn it upwards, which seems a waste of light. Very nicely put together though.



Hi gordolights. Out of curiosity, did you try using the glare shield? Also, was the light rotating on it's own due to the movement of your walking, or were you just commenting on how it was easy to rotate it with hand?


----------



## Darkaway

Picked mine up at the Post Office yesterday. I own scores of lights on both ends of the cost spectrum. If I could own only one light, this would be it. 80% of my needs are flood, not throw.


----------



## AnimalHousePA

Got my light today and this is probably one of my favorite and most useful ones I have...The headband is comfortable and all of the other accessories are ones that I'll actually be using....:twothumbs


----------



## Joshua74

Got my H50-Q5 today  (was shipped 8th)


----------



## gordolights

It still seems loose in the holder, spent a little more time wearing it last night, it is loose but not excessively. The glare shield helps a bit with the glare in my field of view. Still, a very nice product all around.

Gordolights


----------



## spinkid

Burgess, My light was shipped on the 8th as well. I am on the east coast and received it yesterday the 23rd. I got anxious as well and e-mailed Zebralight on the shipping, and was told it was due to a Chinese National Holiday. I don't know which one, but it arrived safe and sound and works great. Enjoy it when it arrives.


----------



## swxb12

The lube they used smells like WD40. After a few days it seemed to not be as lubricated, 'drier' if you must. About time I clean and lubed it myself, I suppose.


----------



## kbrd

I've had my H50 for a few days now and here are my first impressions:

Not good for hiking as the beam has no focus. Most of the light is lost and does not properly illuminate the trail. The lack of one handed operation is very bothersome. 

Good for around a cabin or house.
Good for reading and close up work.
It is well made and useful for the above listed and as a mini lantern.


----------



## BlackDecker

Amazing how light the Zebralight H50 is with a L91 Energizer Lithium battery. Almost feels empty. Only 2 more days until the unit gets a good workout at the bottom of the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Daekar

I received my Q5 H50 today and I was very impressed! I knew it was going to be small, but good gracious! And the brightness settings are perfectly selected, too. I haven't gotten a chance to use it on a trail (obviously, since I'm here typing and I got it a few hours ago) but inside it is great - this will be a perfect light for motorcycle camping! Gonna go turn off all the lights and play...


----------



## Burgess

Got my H50-Q5 yesterday  (was shipped Oct. 8th)

Took 16 days total.


Mine has a Very Distinct green tint !


Is this just the result of the Luxeon, er, uhh, i mean, Cree Lottery ?


Has a very comfortable strap.

And the 3 brightness settings seem quite ideally-spaced. :thumbsup:


But, that Green Tint is sure noticeable . . . .

:sick2: (no, not quite *that* bad !)


Anyone else have a Tint-issue ?


What kinda' run-times do Sanyo Eneloops provide ?


_


----------



## gunga

I got about 1 hour 30 minutes, on high before I lost high mode.

I switched batteries at that point.

THis was a few degrees above freezing also.


----------



## Burgess

Thank you, Gunga !


Gee, it's already THAT cold in Canada ? :wave:



You'd better buy a few Lithium L91 cells, for the *really* cold temps. :devil:



I prefer to wear my ZebraLight with the switch on my Right, and the "light-end" on my left.

(BTW, i'm right-handed)

How about the rest of you ?


i haven't yet tried the "clip".

_


----------



## nzbazza

gunga said:


> I got about 1 hour 30 minutes, on high before I lost high mode.
> 
> I switched batteries at that point.
> 
> THis was a few degrees above freezing also.



My usage with eneloops gave me about 1 hr 40min on high. Was using at room temp ~20 degC.


----------



## serious sam

he he he...attached a mini mag just for fun. My P1D CE was too fat to slide in tho.


----------



## Burgess

With a *name* like ZebraLight . . . .


Wouldn't you expect the *strap* to be adorned with


STRIPES, rather than SPOTS ? ! :tinfoil:



Hey, i tried the black-rubber "light-shade" last night.


That gizmo works GREAT ! :twothumbs


Now i can have the light aimed "down" in front of me,
and yet still avoid getting a nasty glare in my eyeglasses.


Good thinking, ZebraLight ! :thumbsup:



BTW:

When i'm using this on HIGH, and the battery can no longer *maintain* that load,
does it then "shut-off", or simply drop to a dimmer mode ?


_


----------



## [email protected]

Please continue here.


----------

